# Sistema 2.1 de baja potencia partiendo de cero.



## jorger (May 21, 2016)

Hoy os traigo un proyecto que en principio surgió como idea de mejorar un 2.1 comercial, del cual hablaré más adelante. 

Según leais éste primer mensaje verán que la idea inicial terminé descartándola por completo. E hizo que me planteara seriamente el diseño de un 2.1 de muy baja potencia pero de calidad de sonido mínimamente respetable partiendo desde cero, con todo lo que conlleva ésto: Limitaciones en cuanto a mis conocimientos, tiempo, adquisición de material e instrumentación, mayormente por $$. La intención es hacerlo lo mejor que se pueda aunque como digo, dentro de las limitaciones que no son pocas. No esperen nada del otro mundo.

Con esto no pretendo enseñar a  diseñar, analizar, y construir un 2.1, sino mostrar cómo lo voy a hacer yo con las consideraciones que he tomado, y tomaré según la marcha.
Vamos a ello.

Comienzo un Logitech X210 que compré de oferta en 2012. Según fui escuchando equipos mejores su sonido cada vez me gustaba menos. Escasa y mala reproducción de graves abajo de los 70Hz, y con la impresión de que faltaba respuesta en torno a los 150-200Hz, y también en una zona de los medios-agudos. No se notaba mucho, pero no me dejaba tranquilo. Se solucionaba con algo de ecualización, pero no era una solución de la que podía disponer siempre. Ni más ni menos, éste:


Tenía curiosidad por saber a lo que me estaba enfrentando, así que en primer lugar decidí medir el woofer. Ahí los parámetros T/S y alguna foto más:



Esto no pinta muy bien. Lo que viene después es más interesante.

Me tomé tiempo para “medir” el filtrado del woofer, con un barrido en frecuencias, midiendo con el polímetro la salida y dibujando en un papel la respuesta en frecuencia de la amplificación, haciendo una escala de tensión/frecuencia/dB para sacar frecuencias de corte y Q´s. Todo esto para traspasarlo al winisd junto a la simulación bruta del woofer (que veréis al final).
El resultado es éste. 


Y creo que lo hicieron así por dos razones. Por un lado, para evitar la sobreexcursión. Y por otro lado corregir la exagerada respuesta que tiene en las inmediaciones de los 90Hz, que dicho sea esto último, no es más que un efecto del HPF que se encarga de hacer el corte con los satélites. Pusieron el corte muy abajo con un Q pequeño precisamente para eso 

En general con sólo medir los parámetros del woofer y simularlo, uno podría pensar en cambiar sólo el woofer por uno medio decente. Y ya está. MALA IDEA. Los satélites son igual de importantes.
Puestos a medir, me puse con los T/S de los satélites y ver también la respuesta de la amplificación. Es un poco rara, había que jugar con Eq paramétricos  para traspasarlo al winisd. Me llevó tiempo. 
Aquí los parámetros de los satélites:


(Lo sé, la masa era demasiado grande, no tenía otra más pequeña).
Si el woofer ya era malo, los satélites aún más . Por supuesto, también medí la inductancia a 1Khz para aplicarla después en el Winisd.
Mirando la respuesta de la amplificación..:

Esto es lo que ocurre cuando junto la respuesta de todo el equipo. Mirad el cruce, el SPL exagerado del woofer, y la rsta de los satélites. Se mire por donde se mire no hay nada bien ahí 


Como última curiosidad, observad la respuesta de los satélites sin ecualización alguna. Para tirarlos a la basura.


Lo interesante de hacer un análisis así es que, no sólo sacas información suficiente como para decidir si realmente merece la pena cambiar simplemente unos drivers, o plantearse otra cosa. Sino que también tienes una aproximación bastante cercana (a mi juicio) de lo que realmente estás escuchando con un equipo en particular, por lo que ya no hay opinión subjetiva que valga.
Después de esto, evidentemente queda descartada cualquier tipo de modificación.
Ahora vamos a lo que vamos. Iré comentando el progreso que he podido hacer éstas semanas.
Un saludo


----------



## jorger (May 28, 2016)

Como venía diciendo, a partir de aquí os voy a hablar sobre cómo he ido encarando éste proyecto desde el principio que, dicho sea de paso me está suponiendo todo un reto en algunas cosas.

PARTE 1: Los Drivers.
En todo proyecto uno debe tener una idea clara de qué es lo que se quiere hacer y cómo. En mi caso una serie de puntos servirán como base:

-Tamaño lo más reducido posible. La intención es que ocupe muy poco espacio para que no moleste y sea fácilmente llevable. Eso implica unos drivers pequeños. 

-Respuesta en frecuencia lo más plana y extendida que se pueda, tanto en el corte inferior como en el superior. Que no se vea muy afectada por el primer punto y, sin ecualización de ningún tipo.  Esto seguramente requiera de una Bass reflex para el woofer, en principio. Y unos satélites que en sí sean capaces de llegar bien arriba.

-La distorsión, aunque no tenga cómo obtenerla ni  medirla, sí que hay que considerarla y debe ser reducida. Por ello ni la fuente de alimentación, ni la amplificación, ni los drivers pueden ser malos, para empezar.

-No necesito grandes niveles de SPL puesto que el uso iba a ser en una habitación o un salón. Unos 90-92dB creo que puede ser suficiente.

Bien. Lo primero de todo es buscar unos altavoces que puedan cumplir para lo que quiero hacer. 
Aquí no hice bien el orden de búsqueda y casi me supuso un problema. Creo que es más importante encontrar primero unos satélites adecuados antes que el woofer. Lo hice al revés y no es lo suyo pero lo hecho, hecho está. 
Me puse en busca de un woofer que pudiera conseguir importado y relativamente económico que cumpliera con algunos aspectos base:
-Tamaño ≤ 4.5”
-Fs ≤ 65Hz.
-Qt , Qes < 0.6
-Xmax ≥ +/-3mm. 
-Vas < 5L
-Potencia RMS ≥ 20w.
-Ventilación de la bobina (para evitar compresiones).
Tenía que encontrar un altavoz así, más que nada por las Q, la Fs y la Xmax porque desde el inicio necesito asegurarme cierta linealidad y extensión de la respuesta en baja frecuencia. Medio difícil en un 4”, eh? Para quien no lo entienda bien del todo, recomiendo leer éste post tan interesante: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/
Por otro lado los parámetros medidos suelen variar entre un 10 y un 25% a peor con respecto a los declarados. Más razón para buscar unos parámetros teóricos lo más bonitos posibles.

Entre largas horas de búsqueda me llamó la atención éste de aquí:


Mirando su hoja de datos parece ser una opción muy interesante:
https://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/264-1065--tymphany-sds-p830855-spec-sheet.pdf

Estaba dentro de los márgenes que yo necesitaba. Por otro lado los gastos de envío e importación los tenían más bajos que nunca (ya había visto éste altavoz meses antes). Cabe decir que hice las simulaciones pertinentes para tener una idea más clara, aunque ese tema vendrá más adelante. Hice el pedido sin pensarlo mucho.
Unas fotos:



Ahora viene una de las partes más importantes (y divertidas) a la hora de encarar un sistema de sonido: La medición de parámetros T/S .
Y algunos dirán: Para qué? Si ya los tienes!

Noup. Los parámetros declarados por el fabricante nunca son exactos (no existen 2 altavoces iguales). Solo sirven para darte una idea de lo que has adquirido. Es obligatorio medirlos porque aunque “los numeritos” no supongan una diferencia significativa, sí que pueden marcar diferencias en el comportamiento final. Más aun en Bass reflex y derivadas, que ajustarlas puede ser un dolor de cabeza.
Antes de medir el woofer lo dejé excursionando durante 5 minutos cerca de su Xmax, después de otras experiencias con altavoces que han variado sus parámetros al poco de usarlos. Éste no es la excepción, aunque las variaciones fueron más bien escasas.
Lo que obtuve:


Como veis no son iguales a los ofrecidos por el fabricante. En algunos la variación es de un hasta un 18-22%, siendo la mayor un 32% en el Vas que para mi suerte es casi 1L más chico. En otros como la Fs no llegan al 15% pero se sale de lo que sería más.. ideal.
La inductancia resultante a 1Khz es de 320uH. 
Podrían haber sido mejores parámetros aunque no dejan de ser bastante aceptables.


Hasta aquí bien. El “problema” vino a la hora de elegir los satélites. El corte superior del woofer va a estar limitado por un LPF que voy a fijar a una frecuencia no muy alta. No quiero perder gran parte del efecto estéreo al menos, en el espectro bajo de las voces.. Y no es nada sencillo encontrar un altavoz que responda bien desde por ejemplo, 200Hz hasta el final del espectro audible. Tenía por ahí unos full rango Samsung de 2.5”, éstos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/index30.html

Y pensé que era una buena oportunidad para usarlos en éste proyecto. Llegaban bastante bien abajo en sellado (200Hz aprox). Cuál fue mi sorpresa, que cuando tuve en cuenta a última hora un parámetro en particular, el corte superior se quedaba muy corto:


Hasta donde yo sé, tienen culpa la inductancia y la masa del cono, que eran demasiado grandes. Descartados.
Así que tenía que buscar unos full rango que tuvieran una inductancia reducida, masa del cono reducida y por ello debían ser muy pequeños, pero sin renunciar a una Fs suficientemente baja como para que tampoco se quedasen cortos en el corte inferior, por la limitación del cruce antes mencionada. Difícil verdad?

Me puse a la búsqueda de marcas de renombre tales como Aurasound, Fountek, Faital pro, Vifa, etc etc. Pero entre que no eran especialmente baratos y el importe por Aduanas… la unidad se me iba de precio por las nubes. Más que el woofer. Me vi obligado a buscar otras opciones menos llamativas.

Como van a ir en sellado me podía permitir unos parámetros T/S no tan bonitos, teniendo en cuenta que este tipo de cajas son un poco más tolerantes. Dentro de unos límites, claro. Ya vieron el desastre que mostré en el primer mensaje.
En el peor de los casos iba a utilizar unos satélites con Qes =1 y Qts =0.9 , como muy muchísimo. Que ya son bastante flojos y es el límite aproximado donde se puede domar el pico de respuesta con un simple filtro, y dejarlo plano sin perder mucha extensión en el corte inferior. Aparte, una Fs en torno a los 170-190Hz era lo ideal.

Después de horas, encontré estos:


Sin parámetros T/S. La única información sobre ellos es que son de 1.5”, imán de Neodimio, 8ohm, 7w RMS, y de LG.
Entonces, por qué me decidí por su compra?. Sin más remedio me tuve que guiar por intuición ya que tenían bobina ventilada, ala de goma, cono de papel prensado, y al ser tan pequeños el cono debía ser bastante liviano.
Parecían robustos. Dicho de otro modo: no parecían malos. Y aun así tenía serias dudas. Pero no me quedaba otra que ir a ciegas, de momento.

Por lo poco que costaba el par no tenía mucho que perder , verdad?. No tenía candidatos mejores con precios similares, sinceramente.
En caso de que no sirvieran los dejaría para otra cosa y me plantearía hacer una inversión segura, lo que me llevaría bastante tiempo. No quería hacer más experimentos.

Tardaron 3 semanas en llegar. Puestos ya en casa:


Enseguida me puse a medirlos. Sorpresas para bien y para mal:


Para empezar es el altavoz menos sensible que he medido jamás. 77dB 2.83v/1m. Necesitaría al menos un total de 4 como éste para compensar el SPL respecto al woofer.

Los factores Q son curiosos. No están bien, todo hay que decirlo pero, están dentro del límite que consideré en un principio para poder manejarlos sin mayor dificultad.

Su Fs de 181Hz es una de las más bajas que he medido en un altavoz de éste tamaño (el récord lo tengo en 163Hz). Lo que me va a permitir extensión en el corte inferior hasta los 200-210Hz calculo, en sellado. No está mal.

La inductancia la medí en el primer barrido de frecuencias dándome 154.3uH a 1Khz. Dato súper importante. No es mucho. Ojo, no es la inductancia que sale en la ventanita de los T/S, porque es la que te da con la masa añadida al cono y eso no es un caso real en la práctica.

Resumiendo, no parecen demasiado malos pero no puedo esperar gran cosa de ellos teniendo en cuenta que, no tengo ni idea de su distorsión armónica, ni de dónde se puede situar la “ruptura” del cono, ni cómo se va a comportar realmente al tener que reproducir un rango de frecuencias tan amplio, entre otras cosas. Respecto al corte superior, van a servir sin mayores complicaciones. Ya lo verán.
Próximamente las simulaciones y primeros diseños tanto del woofer como de los satélites.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 29, 2016)

Hola , me permito opinar ...
- Me gusta mas el Timphany que el otro ( ojala los consiguieramos facil aqui !)
- La caida el alta frecuencia las estas estimando a partir del WinIsd , lo cual NO es correcto .
- si te faltara , podrias poner un tweeter pequeño , que los hay ....


----------



## jorger (May 30, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola , me permito opinar ...
> - Me gusta mas el Timphany que el otro ( ojala los consiguieramos facil aqui !)
> - La caida el alta frecuencia las estas estimando a partir del WinIsd , lo cual NO es correcto .
> - si te faltara , podrias poner un tweeter pequeño , que los hay ....


Cualquier opinión es bienvenida Antonio 
El Tymphany me salió en total a 42€, algo así como 44U$. Que ya es el doble de lo que vale. En otro momento me hubiera costado más de 60. Tuve suerte de encontrarlo a un precio más ajustado.
Mmmm.. hay alguna manera de estimar la caída en alta frecuencia? Siempre lo hice así, midiendo inductancia a 1Khz y aplicar en el winisd "simulate voice coil inductance". Me pareció correcto porque tanto como en el Tymphany como en el Tang band que posteé hace tiempo, las caidas son casi clavadas a las de las hojas de datos, para un ángulo de 0° (no probé con más ángulos)  

Pd: puedo barajar la opción del tweeter si realmente los satélites que compré no llegan suficientemente arriba.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 30, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> Mmmm.. hay alguna manera de estimar la caída en alta frecuencia? Siempre lo hice así, midiendo inductancia a 1Khz y aplicar en el winisd "simulate voice coil inductance". Me pareció correcto porque tanto como en el Tymphany como en el Tang band que posteé hace tiempo, las caidas son casi clavadas a las de las hojas de datos, para un ángulo de 0° (no probé con más ángulos)



Estimado: la mejor forma de estimar la respuesta es MEDIR ! No le tengas miedo , con un microfono electret de PC puedes tener resultados razonables ( y si lo comparas con algun microfono "bueno" hasta puedes obtener la curva de corrección ) . 
Puede que no sea preciso en frecuencias bajas o muy altas pero te da una buena idea .
Lo mismo si tienes que ajustar un crossover ....


----------



## jorger (May 30, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado: la mejor forma de estimar la respuesta es MEDIR ! No le tengas miedo , con un microfono electret de PC puedes tener resultados razonables ( y si lo comparas con algun microfono "bueno" hasta puedes obtener la curva de corrección ) .
> Puede que no sea preciso en frecuencias bajas o muy altas pero te da una buena idea .
> Lo mismo si tienes que ajustar un crossover ....


Perfecto Antonio. Acabo de descargarme el manual del Arta porque nunca lo había utilizado. Estos dias (2 semanas por lo menos) no voy a poder dedicarle tiempo pero en cuanto termine (exámenes), me pongo con el programa. Entre calibraciones, ajustes, compensaciones y demás me va a llevar largo rato, es la primera vez que toco esto . A ver si tengo suerte y encuentro algún micrófono por casa. Vamos a ver lo que sale de aquí.
Mientras en unos dias postearé al menos el apartado del woofer.
Gracias !


----------



## jorger (Jun 20, 2016)

Parte 2: El diseño.

Hoy os voy a hablar sobre lo que viene siendo un diseño acústico preliminar para el woofer. Inevitablemente va a tener sus limitaciones y debo establecer un equilibrio entre todo.
Lo primero que hice fue simular dos aligments para bass reflex (C4-SC4 y BB4-SBB4), y una en sellado (0.707)
Esto lo pueden ver aquí:




A todos les he aplicado una tensión de 4.8v, que es suficiente como para conseguir un SPL de algo más de 90dB. La potencia resultante en sí es ridícula, pero el SPL teórico logrado ya es bastante para una habitación. También añadí a la simulación un HP 1er orden a 20Hz, como equivalente a la caída de respuesta de algún amplificador que tengo en mente , pero eso ya vendrá más adelante.
Voy a comentar cada alignment de éste caso.

1.-CS4-SCS4: es el Alignment que el Winisd me tiró por defecto. 
Volumen de 6.24L y Fb = 54.11Hz.
La respuesta es bonita, pero hay algo que no me acaba de convencer. El primer problema es que la extensión que se consigue con esa  Fb y volumen de caja es a expensas de un group delay no muy bueno en frecuencias con alto contenido musical (bueno, quizá no tan alto), que aumentaría más aún aplicando los correspondientes filtros.
Lo segundo es que la velocidad del aire para un mismo puerto, es más alta cuanto más baja sea la Fb. Como en principio iba a tener serias limitaciones con el diámetro del puerto, la descarté.

2.-BB4: Es la llamada “Super-boombox”, que en este caso da 3.01L de volumen y Fb = Fs (71.22Hz). No me sirve para nada si lo que quiero es algo que se parezca a Hi-Fi en cuanto a respuesta en frecuencia. Se iba a parecer  mucho al engendro del primer mensaje y, odio los realces de ese tipo.

3.-Sealed 0.707: Se queda muy corta en reproducción de graves. Aun existiendo ese algo que se llama room gain, -3dB en 100Hz no me entusiasma lo más mínimo. Tengo bafles muy normalitos que llegan más abajo.. Bajo mi punto de vista la tengo que descartar.

Pd: en cualquier caso, la Xmax estaría controlada por un HPF que ajustaría según necesidades. Concretamente éste de aquí, que no acabo de terminar por falta de tiempo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ncias-subsonicas-recomendado-homeaudio-34372/

Viendo el panorama pensé que debía tener un compromiso de relación entre respuesta en frecuencia/Fb/Volumen/group delay/excursión/vent mach. Pero no puedo pasarme toqueteando el winisd variando mucho los parámetros de diseño.

Dije que iba a tener limitaciones con el diámetro del puerto, por qué?. Sólo disponía del puerto que saqué del Logitech, y aunque podía servir como opción, el diámetro se quedaba corto (2.6cm). El manejo de potencia estaría muy limitado por el vent mach que superaba los 20m/s con facilidad.
Estuve semanas analizando, dándole vueltas una y otra vez, muchas horas con el winisd haciendo infinidad de comparaciones. Todo un quebradero de cabeza. Terminé con un diseño más o menos aceptable.
Como no me dejó del todo tranquilo, al final pude conseguir un puerto más o menos ideal, asique el tiempo antes invertido fué en vano (o quizá no, porque igual se aprende). A empezar de nuevo:


Tiene una longitud útil de 13.7cm, un diámetro interno efectivo de 3.675cm, y doble flanging.
Con las limitaciones que esto supone para la frecuencia de sintonización por no poder modificar su longitud, terminé haciendo un híbrido entre CS4 y BB4, aunque más cerca del primero.


Volumen de 5.2L con una Fb de 60.2Hz.
Bien es cierto que la curva no es muy bonita, ahora, casi que me conviene porque voy a tener matar éste problema:


Solución: un filtro subsónico de 2º orden cortado a unos 48Hz puede ser suficiente, limitando la excursión a valores seguros y a la vez dejando la rsta en frecuencia más plana sin recortar demasiado su extensión:



De este modo podría aumentar la tensión aplicada hasta 6.2v sin sobrepasar la Xmax, consiguiendo un SPL de 92.5dB, en teoría. Pero no creo que necesite hacerlo.
Ahora el group delay y la velocidad del aire en el puerto con el filtro aplicado:


El vent mach es ridículo comparado con el de otros bass reflex que he montado. Y esto es muy bueno porque sé que no voy a tener ningún problema de soplidos o turbulencias bajo ningún concepto.
El group delay es un poco alto y aumentará casi 2ms más cuando aplique el LPF para el cruce con los satélites. Aun así he visto cosas peores.
En definitiva, voy a terminar haciendo éste diseño porque en primer lugar, tengo una extensión de graves bastante razonable para algo tan chico.
En segundo lugar la excursión del cono va a estar controlada por el filtro subsónico, con lo que no tendría problemas con el manejo de potencia.
La velocidad del aire del puerto es ridícula. Y por último el volumen de la caja sería suficientemente pequeño como para que no moleste ni se vea demasiado voluminoso, además que en parte y junto con la Fb, ayuda a que el delay tampoco acabe siendo un horror.

Próximamente les dejo el panorama de los satélites (que aún tengo que medir).
Tengan paciencia, no puedo dedicarle a esto todo el tiempo que uno quisiera


----------



## jorger (Jul 6, 2016)

Si me permiten voy a tener que romper un poco el orden del hilo. Cosa que no me hace especial ilusión pero, como he tenido que pedir un micrófono por internet por no disponer de ni uno en casa, ni me han podido prestar uno para medir los satélites, y no podré comenzar hasta dentro de unas semanas, creo que no está demás comentar algunos avances de otros aspectos.

Hoy os voy a hablar de la amplificación que voy a utilizar. La potencia del equipo será bien reducida, con lo que no necesito gran cosa aunque sin renunciar a una baja distorsión. 
¿Por qué he construido los amplificadores antes de determinar por completo el conjunto de altavoces que voy a utilizar?. Bueno, una cosa no quita la otra, no necesariamente. 

Además la idea es sobredimensionar la amplificación, de tal manera que tenga un rango de potencia amplio, para que en el peor de los casos topándome con altavoces de sensibilidad ridícula (ya vieron), disponga de suficiente potencia para lograr un SPL mínimamente aceptable aun limitando el nivel de entrada de audio para mantener a su vez una baja distorsión.

Como tenía por ahí 4 TDA2050 a estrenar desde 2011 que los compré, y teniendo la certeza de que son puramente originales, no parecía mala idea usarlos en este proyecto. Es más, creo que son los mejores candidatos con un coste muy reducido en componentes extra.

Comparando con los TDA2030/2040/LM1875, los 2050 son los que mayor potencia de salida tienen para una misma tensión de alimentación e impedancia de carga, que a priori tienen un rango de tensión de trabajo muy respetable. Esto interesante porque mi intención también es que trabajen tranquilos con una FA de tensión “limitada”, pero lo suficientemente alta como para alimentar los filtros activos (de los que hablaré en otra ocasión) sin problemas.
Viendo  el datasheet tenemos esto:


Las gráficas hablan por sí solas. Suponiendo una Vs de +/-16v (fácil de conseguir) tendría una potencia disponible de 12w por integrado con una THD menor al 0.5% en 8Ω. Y 20w en 4Ω. Evidentemente la THD será más baja cuanta menos potencia le exija a cada uno, que es a donde quiero llegar. Tampoco es lo más Hi-Fi del mundo pero se adaptan bien para lo que necesito. 

Como cálculo estimativo, la potencia de salida total sería aprox 6+7x2w en el peor de los casos. 6w para el woofer, y otros 7 por cada canal de los satélites (medio mucho, pero como aún no sé con certeza cuáles voy a terminar usando..) . Daría un consumo estimado de 20+(20x0.4)= 30.8w. Eso nos daría: I= P/V ; 30.8/24= 1.28A

Con todo esto me decidí por un transformador de 48W, 12-0-12Vac (a plena carga), 2A. Luego de rectificar se quedarían en +/- 15.6vdc en plena carga, y en vacío puede que algo más de +/-18vdc. Como no va a estar trabajando a plena potencia se podría considerar una tensión de +/-16vdc
Aquí el transformador en cuestión:


Me puse a montar los amplificadores. Ésta vez me negué a hacerlo en placa perforada, ya que van a estar sometidos a vibraciones y las pistas con estaño no se llevan nada bien con eso (a menos que las reforzara, lo que llevaría trabajo). Agradecimientos a mis profesores del instituto que me dejaron utilizar la insoladora para poder montarlos en un PCB como dios manda. Y también a *Mnicolau* por tan buen aporte que sigue siendo súper útil después de años desde que se creó:





Toda la electrónica va a ir dentro del recinto del woofer y, dada la geometría propia del disipador junto con el espacio que sobra en los bordes, me va a permitir situarlo de tal manera que mire hacia el exterior. Algo como ésto:


Y qué pasa con el puente de diodos?. Tenía por ahí un puente encapsulado de 6A que saqué de un reproductor de cintas beta (más años que yo). Suficiente sabiendo que por regla general, el puente debe soportar al menos 3-4 veces la intensidad calculada. 1.28x4= 5.13A. Con el puente de 6A voy bien.
Para el cálculo de los condensadores tenemos:
Potencia por cada rama: Aprox. Ptot/2 = 15.4w
Tensión por rama: 16v
Intensidad por rama: I= P/V ; 15.4/16= 0.96A
Rizado mínimamente aceptable: 10% (1.6v). 
C= I/(2F x Vriz)
C= 0.96/(100 x 1.6) ; C= 6000uF por rama.
Reconozco que la capacidad no la calculé antes de montarlo todo. Mal por mi parte. Coloqué 3 condensadores de 2200uF por rama pensando que sería óptimo. Calculando tengo:
Vriz (%) = ((0.96/(100 x 6600 x 10^-6) x 100)/16 --> 9.09% . Regular. Podría ser suficiente. Recordemos que todo está calculado para el caso más desfavorable, así que no necesariamente va a llegar al 9% de rizado, aunque andará cerca. Para nada descarto aumentar la capacidad en un futuro. 
Aquí el pcb en cuestión:


Me tomé la libertad de hacerlo en perforada, pero reforzando mucho las pistas. Cable sin aislamiento literalmente enterrado en estaño. No me llevó mucho trabajo porque en este caso era bien sencillo.

Ahora vamos a ver qué ocurriría si siguiera la famosa norma de los 1000uF por cada Amper que sigo viendo algunas veces por el foro:
Vriz (%) = ((0.96/(100 x 1000 x10^-6) x 100)/16 --> Ni más ni menos que el 60%. Una locura. Lo cual demuestra que la soudicha regla está muuy lejos de ser útil en la práctica. Creo que no estaba demás mostrarlo.

Y qué hay de la protección del transformador?. Bueno, siempre tengo la costumbre de hacer algo tan sencillo como colocar un fusible a la entrada, de un valor ligeramente superior al del consumo del primario del transformador a plena carga, si se da el caso de que no se aproveche toda la potencia disponible por él. Siempre lo hice así, y me ha ido muy bien.
Para esto voy a suponer que el transformador en cuestión tiene una eficiencia del 85% (es de buena calidad).
Teniendo en cuenta que puede entregar a la salida 48w, echamos cuentas:
P1= P2/0.85; P1= 56.47w.
I1= P1/V1 --> 56.47/220 = 0.256A o lo que es lo mismo, 256mA. Terminaría colocando un fusible de 300mA.
Nada mejor que utilizar un portafusibles de éste tipo para acceder a él fácilmente.


Por hoy esto es todo. Espero hacer las mediciones de los satélites tan pronto como pueda.


----------



## jorger (Jul 29, 2016)

Hoy os traigo más novedades. Después de varias semanas he podido medir los satélites, *por fin*. Son los "full rango" del post #2
Agradecimientos a AntonioAA, que me ha ayudado un montón con dudas que me han surgido sobre la marcha con el ARTA y otros detalles .
Vamos al lío.
Aun siendo sólo una prueba para ver qué tanto se quedaban cortos en agudos, hice un diseño de caja que venía siendo el que iba a utilizar si todo iba bien.
Dada la ridícula sensibilidad que tienen (77dB), si tuviera que igualar el SPL con el woofer necesitaría algo más 4 veces la potencia aplicada respecto a éste último.

Es decir, si al woofer le aplico una potenca de 6w, a los satélites no menos de 14w por canal. Y eso es mucho, no lo aguantan.
Utilizando 2 drivers en paralelo por canal (4 en total) se necesitaría la mitad de potencia que sí aguantan. Y eso es lo que hice:

Ese realce de 1dB en los alrededores de 200Hz se aplanaría con un filtro fácilmente, y que voy a tener que determinar después para cruzarlos con el woofer (que llevará filtro con corte ajustable).




Aquí viene la parte de medición.
Por hoy sólo he medido en el salón, campo cercano (20cm) y a tiempo real con ruido rosa.
Mañana mido en la terraza y con impulso, y a ver si soy capaz de sacar también las distorsiones, ahora mismo son las 18:41 de la tarde y hace un calor *infernal*.
Antes de nada, varias cosas:
1- El micrófono es un chinerío de 1€, respuesta en frecuencia desde 100Hz-16Khz (NO sé que tan plana es en ese rango pero no debería estar muy mal) 
2- Hasta dentro de unos meses no me van a poder dejar uno decente.
3- La medición sólo pretende dar una idea de hasta dónde se pueden estirar los altavoces en alta frecuencia.

4- Antes de medir me he puesto a escuchar música con ellos y mi primera impresión ha sido buena, no le faltan agudos, no noté realces raros y las voces son bien claras. Me atrevo a decir que su sonido es bastante agradable (me esperaba mucho menos, sinceramente)

Dejando subjetividades a un lado:




Teniendo en cuenta todo lo anterior (excepto el punto 4), en principio parece una respuesta más o menos plana, con ligera tendencia a los agudos aunque como dije, no sé que tan plano es el micrófono. El pozo feo que se ve ahí lo tengo con cualquier bafle que mida, y sospecho que parte de culpa la tiene el micrófono porque en la terraza sigue presente (aunque en menor medida). 


Resumiendo: No sólo me ha gustado su sonido, sino que después he visto que realmente llegan sobrados a los 10Khz. Como me comentó Antonio, más allá de ahí no suele haber contenido musical y sólo sirve para completar la descomposición según Fourier. 
Además, por lo económico que salieron esos full rango parecen una opción interesante para este proyecto aunque no sean ultra Hi-Fi, evidentemente. En un futuro pensaré sutituirlos por algo más desarrollado. Pero va para largo 

Mañana si no se me tuercen los planes, posteo más mediciones.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 29, 2016)

Va todo muy bien ... solo puedo observarte que tienes una mesa frente al parlante ! ... teoricamente NO DEBE HABER OBSTRUCCIONES DELANTE ( cuidado que no sea el origen de la cancelacion ) 
A ver como te va con la medicion al aire libre ....
Lo mismo el microfono tendria que estar en el extremo de una vara larga y fina .


----------



## elucches (Jul 29, 2016)

Dos condiciones para que la medición de campo cercano sea válida (http://www.xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/PDF/Keele (1974-04 AES Published) - Nearfield Paper.pdf) son que 2 * pi * a < lambda, y que r >> a, es decir: que el perímetro del parlante sea menor que la longitud de onda, y que la distancia del micrófono al centro del cono sea mucho menor que el radio del cono.
20 cm de distancia del micrófono al parlante es mucho para un parlante de dimensiones normales. Lo aconsejable es poner el micrófono "pegadito" al centro del cono (5-6 mm).


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2016)

Para variar, cuando quise ponerme a medir le dio por hacer viento.. hasta anteayer que pude hacerlo pero no pude postear nada en su momento.


> Va todo muy bien ... solo puedo observarte que tienes una mesa frente al parlante ! ... teoricamente NO DEBE HABER OBSTRUCCIONES DELANTE ( cuidado que no sea el origen de la cancelacion )
> A ver como te va con la medicion al aire libre ....
> Lo mismo el microfono tendria que estar en el extremo de una vara larga y fina .


Lo sé, no tenía mejor sitio donde poder colocar el micro a la misma altura que el bafle 
De hecho he tenido que hacer lo mismo en la terraza, pero siguiendo tu consejo y montando un "apaño" con un eje de impresora y una varilla para alejarlo todo un poco mas de la mesa 
En el fondo sabía que todo afecta, pero las prisas por ponerme a medir la primer vez..

A lo que voy.
Las mediciones se han hecho en campo cercano, a unos 4-5mm. Una de ellas en mitad del bafle, y la otra en el centro del cono de uno de los 2 drivers.
También hice una a 1w/1m.
Todas con impulso.
El valle de la primera medición sigue ahí, pero es curioso por lo que comentaré después.
Voy en orden.

1- Campo cercano a mitad del bafle:



2- Campo cercano en el centro del cono:



3- Campo lejano 1w/1m:


 -Gráfica de *sólo* respuesta en frecuencia a 1w/1m si coloco el cursor justo antes del impulso, o en el mismo punto donde comienza:


Son bastante feas, excepto ésta última que no sé hasta que punto puede ser correcto tomar el cursor de la respuesta de impulso en esa posición. Cabe decir que en la terraza siempre hay ruido ambiental (gente hablando alto, coches que pasan, camiones..) casi constante. Excepto a altas horas de la noche, y la mitad de las veces hay viento 

Respecto al valle a los 7-8Khz, hice una prueba bastante sencilla. Medí un bafle pioneer a 1w/1m. La sorpresa es que también aparece aunque no tan pronunciado:


Voy a tener que medir por la noche...

Edit: Se me olvidaba, también medí con el Limp la Fs y Qt del conjunto caja-altavoz.. la resonancia clavada a lo que me da el winisd. En la práctica 1Hz más abajo, puede que por el relleno que metí:
.
Como eran 2 drivers en lugar de uno, tuve que sacar el diámetro ficticio del cono teniendo en cuenta el área total efectiva.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 3, 2016)

En la foto tres se ve una antena de televisión en una azotea a unos 500 metros ¿¿¿¿ no te habrá alterado las mediciones ????.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 3, 2016)

creo que podemos concluir que el pozo , que si bien varia , puede atribuirse al microfono ... podrias intentar sacar la capsula y medir solo con ella a ver si mejora
No creo que puedas sacar otra conclusion a menos que consigas otro microfono al menos para comparar....


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> En la foto tres se ve una antena de televisión en una azotea a unos 500 metros ¿¿¿¿ no te habrá alterado las mediciones ????.
> Un saludo.


De hecho estoy totalmente rodeado de antenas de televisión y radio. Dudo que ese sea el problema porque sólo estoy midiendo acústica y, si no, todos tendríamos problemas al medir ! 



AntonioAA dijo:


> creo que podemos concluir que el pozo , que si bien varia , puede atribuirse al microfono ... podrias intentar sacar la capsula y medir solo con ella a ver si mejora
> No creo que puedas sacar otra conclusion a menos que consigas otro microfono al menos para comparar....


Mañana probablemente (no prometo nada por lo que me suele pasar siempre) haga mediciones bien tarde por la noche. La envolvente del micro tiene una tapita que se desmonta con facilidad así que estoy de suerte.. voy a poder medir sólo con la cápsula. A ver que tal..


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2016)

Entre que estuve de viaje unos días y que el tiempo no acompañaba, no puede hacer mediciones hasta esta mañana. Lo sé, esto va muuy lento . Tengan paciencia..

Como dije en el anterior mensaje, iba a medir con la cápsula del micro sacada de la envolvente. Y así lo hice. Las gráficas hablan por sí solas:

1- Campo cercano a mitad del bafle.



2- Campo cercano directamente en uno de los drivers:


3- Campo "cercano" a 8cm de la mitad del bafle:


4- Campo lejano a 1w/1m:


No se asusten por las distorsiones en campo lejano..el ruido de fondo últimamente es inevitable 
Como verán desapareció casi por completo el pozo que había entre los 6 y 10Khz y se aplanaron algunas regiones.. tengo una curva de respuesta  aceptable dentro de lo que cabe.

Lo que me parece curioso es la medición de campo c. en uno de los drivers.. aparentemente los medios son bastante exagerados pero queda totalmente compensado al medir entre medias. Totalmente plana. Difracción?. Desconozco cómo se comportaría cada uno por separado en bafles independientes.


----------



## FЯANCO (Ago 21, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> Noup. Los parámetros declarados por el fabricante nunca son exactos (no existen 2 altavoces iguales). Solo sirven para darte una idea de lo que has adquirido. Es obligatorio medirlos porque aunque “los numeritos” no supongan una diferencia significativa, sí que pueden marcar diferencias en el comportamiento final. Más aun en Bass reflex y derivadas, que ajustarlas puede ser un dolor de cabeza.



Tengo una duda, lo que quieres decir es que hacer mediciones a los altavoces con equipo y circuitos caseros es mas exacto ? Supongo que las empresas que se dedican a fabricar bocinas tiene equipos sofisticados y áreas donde pueden hacer sus mediciones para saber que es lo que nos están ofreciendo no? 

En lo personal, solamente una vez he hecho mediciones a bocinas y la verdad no confío en los resultados, pero esto es porque nunca antes lo habia hecho, y menos sin el apoyo de alguien que me esté diciendo si esos resultados son coherentes para esa bocina, ademas de que no tenia una hoja de datos para hacer comparaciones, agregale que mis conocimientos en electrónica, acustitca, etc. son mini-minimos... 

Aclaro que *no estoy dudando* de tus conocimientos, y mucho menos de tus capacidades ni de las personas que te están apoyando en este proyecto, solo tenia esa duda.

P.D. Tienes MP


----------



## jorger (Ago 22, 2016)

FЯANCO;1122634 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda, lo que quieres decir es que hacer mediciones a los altavoces con equipo y circuitos caseros es mas exacto ? Supongo que las empresas que se dedican a fabricar bocinas tiene equipos sofisticados y áreas donde pueden hacer sus mediciones para saber que es lo que nos están ofreciendo no?
> 
> En lo personal, solamente una vez he hecho mediciones a bocinas y la verdad no confío en los resultados, pero esto es porque nunca antes lo habia hecho, y menos sin el apoyo de alguien que me esté diciendo si esos resultados son coherentes para esa bocina, ademas de que no tenia una hoja de datos para hacer comparaciones, agregale que mis conocimientos en electrónica, acustitca, etc. son mini-minimos...
> 
> ...


Ten en cuenta que los parámetros declarados no son más que una aproximación general más o menos exacta (que no totalmente) de lo que estás adquiriendo. De hecho, en empresas con un mínimo de renombre tales como Peerless, Vifa, TangBand, ScanSpeak, etc, en la hoja de datos ya te advierten de un % de variación de la mayoría de sus parámetros o incluso todos 
NO miden los parámetros de cada altavoz que sale de fábrica.
De ahí la necesidad de medirlos sí o sí.

El hecho de medir de forma "casera" no implica falta de precisión siempre que se haga *bien* el procedimiento. La única diferencia es que en lugar de hacerlo en una empresa, lo haces tu mismo en casa con los conocimientos y material necesarios. Sólo cambia el lugar. El software aquí utilizado para medir los T/S es el Limp, que deriva directamente del Arta y es un software muy extendido. A mi juicio me parece súper preciso dada la experiencia que tengo con él.

Evidentemente, cuando se trata de medir respuesta final con un micrófono intervienen muchísimas variables. Todo cambia.
Un saludo !.


----------



## jorger (Ago 22, 2016)

Seguimos con más avances. De vuelta con el woofer..
Después de mucho pensar la geometría del recinto (ni que fuese tan complicado), terminé optando seriamente un *down-firing*. Por qué? Bueno, tengo varias razones.
Como un comienzo, viendo el post de Dr.Z: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-subwoofer-waf-aceptable-carpinteria-dr-z-118044/
 Hay un dato en especial que no deja de ser útil e interesante:



> Cuando se usa un subwoofer en modo "down-firing", el cono del parlante sufre el efecto de la fuerza de la gravedad y queda desplazado de su posición de equilibrio, corriéndose en dirección al piso. Para mantener la simetría del desplazamiento del cono a lo largo de todo su recorrido, se sugiere que este corrimiento del cono de su posición de reposo (también conocido como sag) sea menor o igual al 5% de Xmax.



La formulita para calcular el suodicho "sag" la tenemos en el mismo post:
%Sag= 981000/(Xmax·(2·Π·Fs)²)

En el caso del Tymphany tengo: %Sag= 981000/(3·(2·Π·71,22)²) ; --> *~1.64%*
Bastante por debajo de lo considerado aceptable.
PD: Yo tampoco entiendo de donde vienen tan pocos datos en la fórmula, ni qué relación sacaron con la elasticidad y compilancia de la suspensión 
De cualquier modo no está nada mal el resultado como para empezar.

La segunda razón es que, teniendo en cuenta lo que me ha costado el woofer (que tampoco es demasiado), no me agrada la idea de que el cono llegara a sufrir algún golpe por muy accidental que fuese o, la típica metida de dedos para ver cómo se mueve 
Por lo que, cuanto más protegido esté y más inaccesible, mejor.

Por último no me gusta la monotonía en los diseños, así que es una oportunidad para ponerlo en práctica. Veremos qué tal..

El concepto viene a ser ni más ni menos ésto:





Todo en MDF de 16mm.
Ahí se ve perfectamente cómo voy a colocar el amplificador, la toma de corriente, el transformador (en la cara interna claro), y un panel de "control": Como la idea era hacerlo todo lo más flexible posible voy a incluir un control de volumen para el woofer, otro para los satélites, y un ajuste de frecuencia de corte superior del woofer, que habría que ajustar después según necesidades.
También va a estar ahí el interruptor de encendido y la salida de audio para los satélites en jack de 3.5mm.
Una imagen:


En un lateral se ven 3 rectángulos dibujados que hacen referencia a la cara interior del bafle y que, empezando por arriba son: Puente rectificador+filtrado, Filtro subsónico, y el LPF que hará el corte con los satélites.

Todo está a las medidas exactas. De hecho me gusta y acostumbro a dibujar todo lo que que propongo antes de ponerme a hacer nada, para tenerlo todo bien claro y que no se me escape nada a última hora.

PD: Y la entrada de audio? no la dibujé ni creí necesario hacerlo. También tendrá su propio control de volumen:


Ya tengo toda la madera comprada. Ahora sólo es cuestión de ponerse a montarlo todo. Los filtros serán casi la última parte del proyecto. Y digo casi porque después de eso vendrá otra tanda de mediciones y ajustes, y por último si no se me escapa nada, la terminación de todas las cajas.

No lo he comentado desde que creé este tema pero, cualquier crítica constructiva, opinión y sugerencia es bienvenida


----------



## elucches (Ago 22, 2016)

Acerca del origen de la ecuación para %Sag.

Fuerza f que ejerce la gravedad sobre el cono de masa Mms cuando el parlante está horizontal:
f = Mms * g
donde g es la aceleración de la gravedad, que vale aprox. 9.81 m / s^2.

Desplazamiento x del cono, cuya compliancia sea Cms, debido a esa fuerza:
x = f * Cms
y reemplazando f por el segundo miembro de la primera ecuación:
x = g * Mms * Cms

Frecuencia de resonancia del parlante al aire libre:
fs = 1 / (2 * pi * sqrt(Mms * Cms))
de donde
(2 * pi * fs)^2 = 1 / (Mms * Cms)
o
Mms * Cms = 1 / ((2 * pi * fs)^2)

Por lo tanto reemplazando Mms * Cms en la ecuación de x queda:
x = g / ((2 * pi * fs)^2)
y teniendo en cuenta el valor de g en mm / s^2 eso es:
x = 9810 / ((2 * pi * fs)^2)

Expresando x como porcentaje de Xmax es:
%Sag = 100 * x / Xmax
y reemplazando x por lo de arriba queda la ecuación que usaste:
%Sag = 981000 / (Xmax * (2 * pi * fs)^2)


----------



## diegourgal (Sep 25, 2016)

Cómo lo llevas compañero? No hemos llegado a ver el resultado final...


----------



## jorger (Oct 9, 2016)

Desafortunadamente el tiempo que dispongo ahora mismo para avanzar es prácticamente nulo, por temas de estudios (exámenes y demás). Si alguien se lo pregunta, éste proyecto *no* va a morir. Tened paciencia. Espero no tardar mucho en poder dedicarle más horas y mostrar algo de progreso 
Un saludo !


----------



## jorger (Dic 4, 2016)

Bueno, después de 2 meses sin comentar avances estoy de vuelta. Hoy voy a hablar sobre filtros, entre otras cosas. He estado investigando sobre sus cálculos e implementaciones, así que finalmente *todos* van a ser de diseño propio. A modo de demostración subiré imágenes de los esquemas y simulaciones con el LTspice, pero no esperen que suba los PCB´s teniendo en cuenta que sólo valdrán para mi caso.
De cualquier modo, si por alguna razón alguien los quiere no tendré problemas para compartirlos cuando estén terminados.

*NOTA:* En ese caso podrán presentarlos donde quieran, con varias condiciones:
* 1.-* Los PCB´s estarán bajo mi nombre real y/o nick (Jorge Manzano/jorger) de modo que nadie podrá borrarlo del PCB, ni llevarse el mérito de que lo diseñaron Uds., así como intentar comercializarlo sin mi consentimiento. Ok? Porque en ese caso hablamos de plagio o robo.
*2.-* No me hago responsable de un mal uso y montaje, ni de si incendian algo con ellos. Si llegara a pasar, la culpa es vuestra. Están advertidos.

No debería ser necesario decir todo esto por cuestiones de moralidad, y viendo lo comentado en algún otro post sobre alguien que borró el nombre de la PCB, hay que dejarlo claro.

Antes que nada. No contento con el rizado calculado de la fuente vi conveniente recalcular el banco de condensadores. Finalmente serán 9900uF por rama.
Teniendo en cuenta los demás datos del post #8:
Vriz (%) = ((0.96/(100 x 9900 x 10^-6) x 100)/16 --> 6.06%. Dentro de lo que se considera un rizado "bueno".

De vuelta con los satélites, terminé ambos. A falta de pintarlos o añadirles alguna capa protectora, y hacerles un pequeño soporte de pie a cada uno. Quedaron así:


Redondeé todos los bordes y quité imperfecciones. Seguramente afectará a las mediciones que aún no me he atrevido a hacer porque estoy a la espera de un micrófono un poquito mejor, hipercardiode (cañón) aunque de extensión en respuesta similar al otro. A ver qué tal:


Bien, aunque no tenga las mediciones "buenas", sí están las anteriores de campo "cercano" (8cm) y la curva de impedancia medida con el Limp. Como estimación, parece que comportan bien hasta unos 200Hz, que es donde comienza la caída y a subir las distorsiones.
La curva de impedancia daba FSC= 205.18Hz y Q= 0.86.
Teniendo en cuenta éstos datos podría evaluar 3 opciones:

1-. Cortar a una octava por encima de la Fsc (410Hz) y evaluar si Linkwitz-Riley o Butterworth, 2º o 4º orden. Mala idea. Al tener que cortar el woofer tan arriba pierdo casi totalmente el efecto estéreo.

2-. Ponerme a estudiar  la Transformación de Linkwitz. Sería tremendo si no fuera porque los drivers de los satélites van muy justitos de potencia admisible.. ya de por sí sin la TL van a funcionar bastante cerca del límite de potencia RMS. Definitivamente no puedo 

3-. Cortar en la Fsc con un Butterworth de 2º orden, haciendo que la caída acústica sea 4º orden. Parece que no me queda otra. Sé que el cruce seguiría siendo alto, y de verdad siento que tenga que ser así. Ya avisé al principio de este tema, todo iba a tener limitaciones. Espero no perder mucho el efecto estéreo.

Éste es el filtro en cuestión. Un Quasi-Butterworth de n=2, Fo=205.68Hz y Q=0.716:



Para el woofer terminé diseñando un subsónico Linkwitz-Riley (bueno, casi.. Q=0.51) de 4º orden y Fo= 45Hz. Con él mato varios problemas de un tiro:
1- Al ser de 4º orden L-R el, group delay es 10ms menor que con el de ESP, que era de 6º orden Butterworth.
2- La excursión está *muy* controlada sin afectar mucho a la extensión de respuesta.
3- El pico de 1.5dB que tenía en torno a los 70Hz desaparece por completo.

No quiero decir que el Filtro de ESP sea peor (para nada), simplemente no encaja bien en mi caso 
PD: yo también me lié un poco cuando vi que la F. de corte de estos filtros se encuentra a -6dB, y no a -3dB como había estudiado siempre.

El LPF va a ser ajustable en un rango de 30Hz, desde 191Hz hasta 220Hz. Y es de 2º orden. La frecuencia central va a ser la misma que la de la Fsc de los satélites y Q= 0.709≈0.717. Al tener un margen medio chico en la frecuencia de corte, Q sólo varía unas centésimas. Bastante poco que es lo que interesa. El hecho de que lo haga variable no es más que para tener cierto margen de ajuste en el cruce.
Aquí la simulación de ambos filtros juntos y el LPF seteado en la Fsc:


Pd: R5 no es únicamente una resistencia.

La pregunta: por qué 2º orden para el LPF? por meras cuestiones de desfase entre woofer y satélites, al menos en la teoría. Según el winisd tendría un desfase de 160º, que invirtiendo los satélites se quedarían en 20º. Si el LPF fuera de 4º orden el desfase se va al traste y no hay manera de corregirlo fácilmente, al menos que yo sepa...

El cruce va a quedar algo asimétrico, lo sé. Quizá ahí algo pueda ayudar el ajuste del LPF..
Aquí se ve el group delay del woofer, su excursión con P=6W, la fase y el cruce. Estos dos últimos apartados *sólo son como idea*, porque es lo que habrá que medir después y ver si todo es coherente o hay que hacer alguna modificación en los filtros.





Y.. sí, tendría que empezar a montar la caja del woofer. Todo a su tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> Bien, aunque no tenga las mediciones "buenas", sí están las anteriores de campo "cercano" (8cm) y la curva de impedancia medida con el Limp. Como estimación, parece que comportan bien hasta unos 200Hz, que es donde comienza la caída y a subir las distorsiones.
> La curva de impedancia daba FSC= 205.18Hz y Q= 0.86.
> ........
> Teniendo en cuenta éstos datos podría evaluar 3 opciones:
> ...


Si vas a usar un filtro Butterworth de 2º orden justo en la Fsc, vas a tener un filtro de 4º orden en 205 Hz con un  Q=0.716 * 0.86=*0.65* que está lejos de ser un Linkwitz-Riley
Si cortaras con un Bessel (Q=0.57) obtendrías un Q final=0.49 quee está bastante mas cerca (en Q) de un LR, aunque no vas a tener los -6dB en la Fcorte final.
No sé si vale la pena complicarse con esto, pero con una pérdida de 3.5dB, podés aplicar la LT y llevar el Q=0.71 para que con un Butterworth en 250Hz logres un LR de 4º orden. Fijate la imagen de abajo, donde el LR es realizable para una Fc=250Hz y no amplifica sino que atenúa:



Y podrás usar (muy probablemente) un LPF tipo LR de 4º para el (sub)woofer.

Todo es cuestión de jugar un rato...


----------



## jorger (Dic 6, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si vas a usar un filtro Butterworth de 2º orden justo en la Fsc, vas a tener un filtro de 4º orden en 205 Hz con un  Q=0.716 * 0.86=*0.65* que está lejos de ser un Linkwitz-Riley
> Si cortaras con un Bessel (Q=0.57) obtendrías un Q final=0.49 quee está bastante mas cerca (en Q) de un LR, aunque no vas a tener los -6dB en la Fcorte final.


No había caído en ese detalle . Ya ví como comentas, el punto de corte se quedaba en algo de -5dB. Ahora hay un "problemilla". Revisando la curva de impedancia de los bafles me parecía raro que Qtc=0.86 cuando Qts=0.84 . Amortiguación muy sospechosa (y me doy cuenta ahora...). Si te fijas en la imagen, Re=3.6Ω. Pero ya la curva en 20Hz es de casi 5Ω, que no es muy realista.
Sospecho que ni había metido la compensación del "cable Arta", ni la del cable de los bafles. Volví a medir con todas las compensaciones. Ahora Qtc= 0.9. Bien. Pero la Fsc ha subido a 215,48Hz. . Como los he echado a andar estos dias atrás (sip.. me gusta escucharlos) voy a suponer que en condiciones normales de uso la Fsc no va a subir más..


El problema en sí no es la Fsc sino que cuando tuve en cuenta la opción de la TL (gracias por el apunte), si la quiero aplicar no me deja a menos que Fp<169Hz, siendo k valores muy justitos:


Cosa impensable. Tampoco puedo subir la Fsc. Había barajado también la posibilidad de extender la respuesta a unos 190Hz Butterworth y aplicar ahí un filtro del mismo tipo, ya que la Xmax hasta ahí no se veía comprometida y las distorsiones tampoco. Una pena.

Como dato, la Fs de los altavoces (no del bafle) es 6Hz más alta que la última vez. Corregido en el WinisD.

Sabiendo esto no me quedan muchas salidas.. pienso en 2 posibilidades:
-Aplicar en la Fsc un 2º orden de un valor Q tal que la caída acústica sea L-R4, y
otro L-R2 para el woofer (y no de 4º orden por el tema de fase). Eso causa una asimetría evidente en el cruce eléctrico que no me acaba de gustar, y es que las pendientes acústicas son diferentes:


-La otra alternativa: no sé si alguien lo ha hecho alguna vez ni si podría funcionar (bien). Y es colocar un 4º orden de Q específico en la Fsc, resultando un L-R6, y metiendo un L-R4 para el woofer con la novedad de que el desfase en el cruce y alrededores se queda en unos 25º teóricos (que podría estar mejor) sin necesidad de invertir nada. Lo malo de todo esto es que, se ve que la fase sólo es viable si los filtros son *eléctricamente* del mismo orden, y eso aquí implica que las caídas acústicas sean distintas. Aquí no se nota tanto:



Le seguiré dando vueltas al asunto. Ahora a dormir!.


----------



## jorger (Dic 17, 2016)

Siguiendo con los satélites, estos dias atrás estuve atareado con algo que me dejó muy descolocado. He aprendido algo nuevo.
Me llevé los baflecitos a la localidad donde estoy estudiando, y me puse a medirlos para ver si había variado la Fsc. 
Resulta que el que siempre medí, había subido hasta los 224Hz. Y el otro que nunca había medido (*muy mal por mi parte*) estaba en los 245Hz 
Dije, no es posible.. aquí hay algo mal.

Les hice un rodaje fuera del bafle durante casi una hora, excursionando a 36Hz y poco mas
de 1mm pp. Puestos en bafle bajaron hasta los 118 y 238Hz respectivamente. Como era evidente que los drivers no los había apareado bien y unos tenían mayor o menor Fs que otros, inmediatamente pensé en intercambiar uno de cada bafle, para colocárselo donde estaba el anterior, y al revés,. Pero no tenía soldador y quedo ahí.
Independientemente de eso, pensé.. la subida de Fs no tendrá que ver con la presión atm.?? 
EDIT: La Fs de los drivers fuera del bafle también era anormalmente alta.
De vuelta a mi localidad natal, me los traje y nada mas llegar a casa los medí. La medición confirmó lo que pensaba: 212Hz y 229Hz respectivamente.
Busqué la altura sobre el nivel del mar de ambas localidades. Resumiendo, entre 120 y 150m de diferencia. Menor altura en mi ciudad natal.

El hecho de que la Fsc siga siendo un poco alta comparado con la primera vez que la medí (hace meses), podría explicarlo el hecho de que fue en pleno verano, y ahora todo lo contrario. Pero *no sé* hasta qué punto pueda ser así.
Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia similar?

Hace rato apareé los drivers y las Fsc de los bafles quedaron así, muy parecidas:



PD: no le hagan caso al diámetro del cono, ahí no afecta.
Quedaron con una Fsc comprendida entre 117.4Hz y 119.46Hz, y Q =0.91≈0.92.
Observando la gráfica deduzco que la diferencia de Zmax entre uno y otro, tiene que ver con la diferencia de Fs entre cada par drivers. A mayor diferencia de Fs, menor Zmax.

Teniendo en cuenta el rodaje que comenté antes, difícilmente va a subir la Fs, o al menos *eso espero*. Así que definitivamente voy a establecer unos valores finales.

Voy a tener en cuenta el término medio entre ambos:
Fsc= 118.4Hz
Q= 0.915
Y en cuento pueda, voy con las mediciones del Arta. También voy a echarle un vistazo al Steps, que nunca lo he usado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2016)

El parámetro que mas cambia con la presión atmosférica es el Vas, y por ende la eficiencia del parlante. Los otros parámetros también pueden variar (a fin de cuentas, todos están relacionados entre sí), pero en tu caso la diferencia de alturas no es taaaan grande...
_*Te cuento mi caso:*_ Los P830870 de mis baffles están medidos de fábrica al nivel del mar, pero mi provincia está a mas de 600 mts de altura respecto al nivel del mar. Pues bueno, fijate en el link los valores del Vas y Fs a 600 mts de altura...


----------



## jorger (Dic 19, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El parámetro que mas cambia con la presión atmosférica es el Vas, y por ende la eficiencia del parlante. Los otros parámetros también pueden variar (a fin de cuentas, todos están relacionados entre sí), pero en tu caso la diferencia de alturas no es taaaan grande...
> _*Te cuento mi caso:*_ Los P830870 de mis baffles están medidos de fábrica al nivel del mar, pero mi provincia está a mas de 600 mts de altura respecto al nivel del mar. Pues bueno, fijate en el link los valores del Vas y Fs a 600 mts de altura...


De hecho leí aquel post hace tiempo, (muy interesante por cierto), y es ahí donde uno cae en las condiciones atm.. es más, si uno lo piensa tiene su lógica que el Vas sea el más afectado de todos al estar relacionado con la elasticidad del aire.
Lo que no me esperaba es que la Fs se elevara tanto, dentro y fuera del bafle ! porque ahí ya pensé en las posibles presiones y depresiones en el interior, y también los medí fuera (daban 200Hz y pico cada driver, casi no pego ojo) y las diferencias en las mediciones fueron en el mismo dia.. parece cuanto menor es la presión atm, más se eleva la Fs.. pero tanta variación? si no lo veo no lo creo.


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2017)

Después de tanto tiempo ya puedo seguir avanzando.
Me llegó el micrófono, que sin ser la gran cosa no puede ser muy malo. Admito que no es lo más ideal para mediciones pero no puedo permitirme algo realmente a la altura de momento. Eso si, definitivamente es mejor que el otro que usaba. Luego verán por qué.

Sorprendentemente vino con un "manual" donde muestra el patrón de directividad y la respuesta en frecuencia (on-axis y a 180º)
Se alimenta con una pila AA y tiene dos modos: Normal y "Tele". Éste último se supone que lo hace más direccional, y sé que me van a matar porque lo utilizo así. Y por qué? Porque el efecto de proximidad desaparece. Lo sé, no tiene sentido 

Bien, he estado midiendo ésta tarde, y el panorama no pinta demasiado mal.
Advierto que las mediciones están hechas con ruido rosa y con impulso, las dos a 0.5w/0.5m y a 0.25w/0.5m. No las he hecho a 1w/1m porque la sala influye medio mucho.. En ambos casos las curvas de respuesta son casi calcadas, sólo varían las distorsiones. El cursor está puesto a 1KHz, tenedlo en cuenta.



Mediciones a 0.5w:


Mediciones a 0.25w:
 
Las distorsiones parecen estar dentro de lo normal.. mejorables. Total, para lo que me costaron los drivers no debo pedir mucho..
Lo que me llama la atención es la falta de agudos arriba de 10KHz. No tengo un bafle de referencia del cual yo sepa que llega muy arriba, pero dudo que sea el micrófono y mucho menos la tarjeta de sonido, que aunque sólo tiene entrada "MIC", también sirve de entrada de línea y llega plana hasta los 20KHz).
He exportado en ASCII.. lo malo es que no soy capaz de hacer andar el LSPcad para empezar a trastear con el programa..
Espero sus opiniones


----------



## jorger (Mar 11, 2017)

Después de varias semanas sin apenas tiempo libre (exámenes, trabajos..) y aprovechando que prácticamente he acabdo, ya diseñé todos los filtros.
Lo primero de todo es que de vez en cuando he ido midiendo la fs de los dos bafles, y aún sigo sin entender por qué ha subido. Aunque se ha estancado y no ha vuelto a subir más en 3 semanas:


Punto y final para las mediciones de los satélites con el Limp, porque casi me vuelvo loco sin poder avanzar 
Las mediciones con el ARTA son idénticas a las que ya subí en el mensaje anterior, así que poco voy a comentar de ahí. Lo único que no me gusta es el realce que tiene en la zona de 1-4KHz.. precisamente la zona más audible. Tampoco he medido en una sala idónea y he visto cosas mucho más catastróficas, y aunque para mí no suenan nada mal y son agradables, en la vida real quedan aceptables. Nada más.

Siguiendo con los filtros y con la imposibilidad de aplicar la TL para corregir el Q de los bafles:

Al final voy a cortar en la Fsc con un sub-Bessel de 4º orden para tener una caída
acústica L-R. El Q de los bafles al no ser demasiado alto ayuda a cortar así sin que la TL te amenace con el cuchillo. Bendita hora en la que hice una hoja de cálculo:


El punto de corte del filtro está en -5.4dB aprox.

Y aquí tenemos el pasabanda de 4º orden del woofer (subsónico + LPF ajustable, ambos L-R) :


El LPF tiene una Fsc ajustable desde 206Hz hasta 231Hz. Suficiente rango para un margen de ajuste "fino".
Aún con la hoja de cálculo tuve que lidiar mucho con los valores de los componentes.. son todos normalizados, salvo 2 resistencias de valor "raro" (R2), tipo _metalfilm_. 

Los filtros finalmente van a ser así finalmente. La razón?
1. No consigo hacer andar el Speaker workshop: tira error fatal aun habiendo probado todos los modos de compatibilidad de windows.
2- Tampoco el LSPcad: la única versión que pude conseguir no me dejaba simular absolutamente nada 
Así que voy a tener que guiarme por el winisd sin más remedio.. más que nada por la fase del sistema.


----------



## jorger (Abr 8, 2017)

No crean que esto se quedó parado 
Si bien todo va tomando algo de forma, aún queda trabajo:
-Montar los filtros y probarlos (a falta de los componentes que me tienen que llegar ya mismo)
-Cablear toda la electrónica y probarla entera para ver que todo esté ok y no se meta ningún ruido de por medio (no debería)
-Hacer un pie a cada uno de los satélites
-Terminar de agujerear la madera para colocar conectores, panel trasero, amplificadores.. y lijar
-Terminar de agujerear el panel trasero y el disipador para la sujeción en la cara trasera de la caja
-Montar la caja del woofer con toda al electrónica dentro y ponerle las patas.
-Paciencia.

Mientras tanto, ésto es lo que llevo:


Por ahora toda la electrónica que se ve ahí en conjunto funciona ok, sin ruidos de ningún tipo a la salida del amplificador. Pero esto lo tendré que volver a comprobar con los filtros incluidos cuando los monte porque se alimentarán con la parte regulada de la fuente (una pcb aparte que se ve un poco en la foto)
Del recinto del woofer tengo hecho el agujero donde irá el puerto, que también irá sujeto con tornillos en la parte interna (viene preparado para eso, de ahí los 3 orificios que se ven en la foto), y también hice el agujero con ángulo interno donde irá el Tymphany.
En unos dias mostraré todo esto con más detalle.


----------



## jorger (Abr 24, 2017)

Seguimos...
Ayer pude terminar toda la electrónica, por fin !! No se imaginan las ganas que tenía.. Tuve que esperar 3 semanas a que me llegaran los componentes de los filtros, y otra semana más para unas mechas de 0.7mm que tuve que pedir de fuera también porque en mi ciudad no las tenían por ningún lado .
Pero ya está todo:

Ahí pueden ver la F.A. (potencia y regulación para los filtros por separado), el HP de los satélites, el pasabanda del woofer, el mezclador de canales pasivo, y los amplificadores que ya mostré en varias ocasiones.
Una foto más detallada del pasabanda. Recuerden que es ajustable en la Fsc del corte superior, de ahí el potenciómetro:


Vale, y ahora qué?. Nuestro amigo ARTA lo vamos a usar como trazador de bode para probar los filtros. Pero ésto "sólo" vale si la tarjeta de sonido tiene una respuesta suficientemente plana.
Yo utilizo la onboard que va muy bien (tengo mucha suerte, lo sé) aunque empieza a caer muy lentamente por debajo de 300Hz llegando a -3dB en 50Hz. Ahora lo verán.

Vamos con el HP de los satélites:

Ambos canales dan exactamente la misma respuesta, así que vamos bien. El "problema" es que como los componentes  tienen tolerancias, es imposible que quede exacto a la teoría, y varían ligeramente tanto Q como Fsc. Mayormente ésta última. Parece que ronda los 230Hz. Es un sub-Bessel y no un L-R, así que la Fsc no se encuentra en -6dB, sino en -5.6dB

Pasabanda del woofer:


Aquí es algo más dificil de interpretar, pero si uno analiza bien la gráfica, la Fsc del subsónico ronda los 45Hz lo cual está muy bien. La Fsc del LP está en el punto de máxima Fsc, que parece estar sobre los 230Hz aprox., muy justito para cortar con el HP.
En la segunda foto pueden ver la diferencia entre mínima y máxima Fsc. Lástima que no se pueden poner 2 overlays para mostrar tambien la respuesta de la onboard y comparar bien..

Ambos filtros en un punto de cruce de -6dB:


Ambos filtros ya están probados en conjunto con todo, y no aprecio absolutamente ningún ruido de fondo por más que acerco el oído.. DPM. 

Próximamente vendrá la carpintería


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2017)

jorger dijo:


> Ambos canales dan exactamente la misma respuesta, así que vamos bien. *El "problema" es que como los componentes  tienen tolerancias, es imposible que quede exacto a la teoría, y varían ligeramente tanto Q como Fsc*. Mayormente ésta última. Parece que ronda los 230Hz.


Si hubieras usado resistencias metal-film al 1% la diferencia hubiese sido de unos pocos Hz . No son mucho mas costosas que las de carbón comunes, tienen menos ruido, son mas lineales y mas exactas en su valor.
Y por supuesto, hay que medir los caps y elegir los mas cercanos al valor deseado


----------



## jorger (Abr 24, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si hubieras usado resistencias metal-film al 1% la diferencia hubiese sido de unos pocos Hz . No son mucho mas costosas que las de carbón comunes, tienen menos ruido, son mas lineales y mas exactas en su valor.
> Y por supuesto, hay que medir los caps y elegir los mas cercanos al valor deseado


Lo sé...  no caí en ello hasta despues de haber pedido y pagado el listado de componentes 
De hecho en el pasabanda hay un par de metalfilm.. y sólo las usé pensando en el valor medio raro que debian tener, no en la tolerancia ni el bajo ruido. No tengo remedio 

Igual, tampoco tengo mucha diferencia.. 6 Hz para arriba en el HP y.. casi que nada mas. El BP me da clavado 
Pero que me sirva de lección, eso si.


----------



## aadf (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola,

Muy prolijas las curvas, las mediciones son con el parlante conectado o una carga resistiva solamente?

EDIT: Pregunte cualquier cosa, cierto que es un divisor activo... Igualmente, la salida de ese divisor medis, cierto?


saludos,
Andres.


----------



## jorger (Abr 24, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Muy prolijas las curvas, las mediciones son con el parlante conectado o una carga resistiva solamente?
> 
> ...


Así es, mido la salida de los filtros con respecto a la entrada.


----------



## jorger (May 1, 2017)

Seguimos..
Si bien hace varias semanas ya comenzé a pelearme con el bafle del woofer, no mostré nada. Lo medio-relevante empieza aquí. 
Ésta foto ya tiene una semana, pero os podeis hacer una idea de cómo va a quedar la parte trasera del bafle:

Aquí la cara interna sin nada:

Todo con la caladora (y ayuda del taladro), mucha maña y mucha paciencia..
Bien, hoy me dio tiempo a ir montando el bafle con parte de la electrónica dentro: Fuente de alimentación (sin el trafo), filtros, y el mezclador de canales con ajuste de volumen independiente.. no solo asentarlo sino cablearlo todo.

El "inconveniente" que no es tal, es que como es un diseño chico apenas hay espacio para trabajar dentro. La mejor manera fue meter la electrónica con la caja "a medias" para luego seguir armando el bafle. De lo contrario me complicaría inútilmente:

Aproveché para ver el panorama con el  woofer y el puerto montados con tal de asegurarme de que no moleste nada. Verán que la disposición de las pcbs quizá no sea la más indicada físicamente, pero contradictoriamente ayuda a que no se forme un jaleo de cables de audio cruzándose con cables de alimentación.. y el asunto quede medianamente ordenado.
Una de las PCBs queda muy cerca del woofer, poco más de 2cm. Y lo mismo con el puerto que pasa a la misma distancia de la FA. Pero no me preocupa 

El dilema.. y los separadores entre PCB y madera? lo verán en la foto. Buscando como loco cualquier cosa que sirviera me acordé de una caja de tuercas m3 que compré hace unos meses. Taladro e imaginación para sujetarlas: les quito la rosca y terminaron siendo unos bonitos separadores de metal. 
Para dejar los tornillos por debajo de la superficie de la madera tuve que montar todo sin el rebaje. Y eso incluye taladrar, atornillar, taladrar, atornillar. Ya con todo atornillado,voy desatornillando a la vez que le hago a cada orificio un rebaje. Todo para luego volver a montarlo aplicando además la cola.

Aquí el bafle "casi" montado:

Y por ahora lo voy a dejar así, porque antes de seguir montándolo todo tengo que lijar, enmasillar para tapar los tornillos, lijar, aplicar un fondo blanco y pintar en negro.
La parte trasera va a ser desmontable así que la tengo que preparar por separado. 
Después podré terminar de cablear todo y acabarlo, por fin ! ya queda poco..
En al foto pueden ver las patas que voy a usar. Tienen la "punta" de goma, así que dudo que el bafle salga corriendo ni haga estragos con vibraciones en el suelo


----------



## jorger (May 14, 2017)

Seguimos con la carpintería...
Después de una buena lijada para eliminar algunas imperfecciones y rebordes alrededor de los rebajes de los tornillos:


Y _microchaflán_ de las aristas:


Después vino la masilla (m**... no saqué fotos) para tapar los tornillos. No tuvo mayor complicación, sólo esparcirla bien, dejar secar y lijar. Lo único, tuve que enmasillar dos veces porque en la primera no puse suficiente y se había quedado la zona central de los tornillos "hundida" al secar. Al final quedó muy bien.

Luego de quedar contento con la masilla me puse con el fondo blanco, a pincel. El DM se lo chupa que da gusto (en cuanto toca la madera se espesa). Lo diluí con el mismísimo disolvente que tengo para limpiar, y queda ok. Seca en 24h. Lo bueno es que al dar una segunda mano, no estropea la anterior. Realmente no le di dos manos sino una "y media". La última fue para tapar alguna imperfección y dejarlo nivelado. 

Ahí se ve cómo queda, nada mal.. no?. Aún falta la lija que no se la podré dar hasta el fin de semana que viene. Espero tener tiempo para pintarlo también el mismo finde. Al final he elegido un negro satinado. Haré algunas pruebas en sobrantes para ver cómo queda..


----------



## jorger (Jun 19, 2017)

Ya estoy de vuelta y con muuchos avances que mostrar.
Aquí la primera capa de pintura a rodillo despues de darle una buena lijada al fondo blanco:


La segunda mano de pintura ya seca y montando todos los elementos de la parte trasera:

El  radiador de los amplificadores va sellado con goma eva, igual que los  tornillos de sujeción del transformador, y el panel rectangular donde va  el interruptor de encendido , los controles de volumen independiente y  el ajuste de Fc del LPF del woofer.
El portafusibles va directamente a rosca y el conector de alimentación va muy a presión en toda la periferia.

El recinto del woofer ya terminado con toda la electrónica conectada, el puerto de sintonía y el Peerless SDS en su sitio:


El  puerto dió un poco de guerra para atornillarlo bien por dentro, muy  poco espacio para trabajar... pero quedó bien sujeto después de pelear  por 10 minutos.
Ahí verán que el cable de entrada de audio lo metí  por una de las patas porque justamente era el mejor sitio donde lo podía  meter (va directo al mezclador en línea recta).
Cada pata tiene 2  agujeros de sujeción por tornillos. Bien, cada una sólo va sujeta por un  tornillo. Como vi que aquello no se movía nada, apoveché para meter el  cable de audio por el agujero que sobraba. Y de paso no se ve de dónde  sale exactamente,, que es lo que pretendía.

La parte trasera quedó así:

Que va unida al resto del bafle también con goma eva entre medias.
En el panel rectangular, de arriba a abajo:
-Interruptor de encendido
-Control de volumen de satélites
-Control de volumen del woofer
-Ajuste de frecuencia de corte superior del woofer (recuerden, de 206 a 230Hz).
-Salida de audio a satélites
Muy  pegaditos todos los controles y hay que andar con algo de cuidado  cuando se ajusta cualquiera de ellos para no tocar los demás.. pero la  falta de espacio no me permitía mayor separación entre ellos.

El conjunto se ve así:

Y sí, esos soportes los hice muy imporvisados.. con el poco sobrante de MDF que tenía de un proyecto que nunca llegué a terminar
Los  satélites están sin pintar.. y de hecho, no creo que los pinte sino que  los voy a tapizar en negro. La razón de no pintarlos es que tienen  algunas irregularidades en las caras laterales y superior e inferior que  no las puedo quitar a menos que use una lijadora orbital (que no  tengo). Así que la pintada no iba a quedar muy bien.. cosa que el  tapizado las camufla.

Ahora vamos con los resultados. Antes de  ponerme subjetivo les voy a mostrar una medición en campo cercano de  todo el conjunto. Y me dirán, no se puede medir todo a la vez en campo  cercano ! Exacto. Lo que hice fue medir el woofer y satélites por  separado, cosa de que aparecan ambas curvas en una misma ventana.

No  tenía ni idea de cómo medir el woofer,, ya que es downfiring y además  bass reflex.. medio complicado. Medí así (no tengo fotos) : 

El  micrófono a un ángulo de más o menos de 45º entre el puerto y el suelo.  No sé si es la manera más indicada para medir, pero la gráfica habla  por sí sola.
Aquí podeis ver la medición:

El  LPF lo ajusté para una Fc de 220Hz aprox.. y ahí se puede ver el punto  de corte real, que está en -5/-6dB. Parece que  todo está OK ! aunque me extraña un poco la pendiente superior del  woofer, que parece de 18dB/oct y no de 24dBoct, muy a pesar de que el  filtro es de 4º orden.. Voy a tener que hacer medición de campo cercano  directamente al cono del woofer. Aunque ya leí un efecto similar en el  post de Dr.Z, donde comenta que a oído y micrófono las pendientes son  las calculadas, pero la gráfica no lo representa así 

Sobre  las impresiones, voy a intentar no extenderme demasiado. Acostumbrado a ver equipos no más allá de la  mediocreidad, subjetivamente hablando: Ésto no lo había escuchado *nunca. *
A  pesar de que el woofer realmente es un mid-woofer y además en bass  reflex.. si, no parece muy buena combinación. 
El uso de filtros LR  de 4º orden tanto en el corte inferior para controlar la excursión, como en el superior, aparte que  no estamos hablando de un altavoz malo en absoluto.. ayuda mucho. La  calidad de reproducción de graves es impresionante para ser un 4", básicamente por cómo responde a mi juicio,  frente trasitorios e instantes en los que debe actuar, aparte de lo  realista que suenan el bajo y contrabajo en los alrededores de 60Hz a pesar de que a esas frecuencias la distorsión debería ser un poco "alta".
Claro, la acústica de la sala influye en todo. Es curioso porque aún en lugares muy problemáticos como mi cuarto, lleno de cancelaciones y realces extraños en BF se porta bastante mejor que otros woofers/subwoofers que he tenido por casa. En el salón es una delicia.
Y, confirmo lo que comentó una vez DR.Z en su post: Los down-firing no son  para ponerlos muy cerca de una pared o de una esquina. 

Hablando de los mid-tweeters, tampoco dan mal resultado. Si, a éstos mid-tweeters les  falta extensión en muy alta frecuencia, aunque dejan totalmente en  ridículo en distorsión armónica y extensión en alta frecuencia a otros  satélites cualesquiera de este tipo "full range" que he escuchado (tengo  algunos de un 5.1 para comparar y son horribles). 
Que no son la excelencia, eso es lo más evidente. Pero es lo más nítido que he escuchado en este tipo de altavoz con diferencia.
A  falta de más mediciones, en cuanto a directividad no son un desastre  (y, el pequeño diámetro del cono ayuda) peeero al comportarse como una fuente de sonido lineal, verticalmente se nota el patrón de directividad en alta frecuencia, así que deben estar a una altura similar a la del oído. Horizontalmente el ángulo de  omnidireccionalidad es grande. No sabría decir cuánto. Repito, faltan mediciones.

En conjunto he de decir que para mí, el nivel  de detalle es impresionante. La fatiga auditiva es nula. Si te pones de  espalda parece que tienes al cantante detrás de ti, y no voces  saliendo de unos bafles. He descubierto muchos detalles en las canciones que nisiquiera sabía que existían y que tienen que ver con las frecuencias más altas.
Es obvio que para varios el diseño aquí  expuesto no será la gran cosa, y es totalmente entendible. Pero para mí esto es nuevo.

La razón por la que he tardado  tanto en ir mostrando avances últimamente: me dieron la oportunidad de  presentar éste proyecto como proyecto de fin de grado, con todo el  trabajo de análisis y documentación que eso conlleva*.
OJO:* la autoría de Mnicolau ha quedado intacta sobre el PCB que él diseñó para los TDA20X0 y LM1875 

Me ha venido muy bien tener que buscarme la vida para  comprender muuchos conceptos que necesitaba para diseñar éste 2.1. (no me gusta preguntar a menos que no tenga más remedio)  Realmente he aprendido una barbaridad. Estamos hablando de algo más de  un año desde que inicié el post.
Nisiquiera sabía ni me imaginaba calcular ni diseñar mis propios crossovers activos, entre otras cosas. En definitiva, he quedado muy contento con el resultado, y lo más importante: todo lo que he aprendido durante estos meses.

Son libres de opinar !


----------



## jorger (Ene 29, 2018)

Hace más de 6 meses que terminé este proyecto. Voy a compartir los esquemas y PCBs de los filtros activos y el de regulación con L7X12 para alimentarlos.
Durante todo éste tiempo no han dado ni un sólo problema así que es indicio de fiabilidad, al menos a medio plazo.
Como recordarán, todos los filtros son de 48dB/oct.  Tanto las frecuencias de corte como rango de ajuste de Fo del pasabajos del woofer, como factores Q de cada unidad fueron calculados específicamente deacuerdo al diseño electroacústico que realicé aquí, y no es válido para cualquier otro diseño. Esto, dejando a un lado las pendientes de corte que también elegí deacuerdo a  lo anterior dicho, y que aquí no viene mucho al caso porque es una  característica "poco crítica". En el peor de los casos si se necesita, siempre pueden anular algunas partes del pcb para  dejarlos en 24dB/oct.

Con todo esto quiero decir, quien quiera montarlos va a tener que calcular todo específicamente a sus necesidades.Es por ello que no he incluido los valores de resistencias y condensadores de los filtros.
Recomiendo crear una hoja de cálculo para no perder la cabeza con tantas variables 

EDIT: No me responsabilizo bajo ningún concepto de cualquier tipo de consecuencia negativa causada por un mal montaje, malas, escasas o nulas medidas de precaución del mismo, ni de un mal uso de éste diseño. Como digo, llevan funcionando desde hace bastante tiempo y no han dado ni un sólo problema. Si se queman el dedo, rompen algo o le prenden fuego a cualquier cosa, la culpa es de ustedes. Quedan avisados.

EDIT 2: Ya he matizado todo, no edito más 

Hay tres carpetas en un .rar: Filtro pasa banda (mono), filtro pasa altos (estéreo), y alimentación con LM7X12. En cada una encontrarán los respectivos esquemas, PCB visto desde arriba, y layout listo para imprimir.
Enjoy.


----------



## jorger (Feb 11, 2018)

Acabo de darme cuenta de un detalle del mensaje anterior. Le erré rematadamente bien al decir que los filtros son de 48dB/oct 
*Son de 24dB/oct*.
Lo peor es que en los archivos internos también los nombré como 48dB/oct.
Sinceramente, NO sé en qué estaba pensando.  
Pido permiso a moderación para la edición del post y corregir esos errores.
Madre del amor hermoso...


----------



## FЯANCO (Mar 14, 2018)

Me da gusto saber que el proyecto esta terminado. Dices que no te ha dado problemas en mas de 6 meses y le pregunta es que tal se escucha? Se que la respuesta será subjetiva pero sería interesante saber que te ha parecido el resultado después de tanto tiempo, esfuerzo y aprendizaje. Si se pudiera un video en youtube estaria excelente.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Abr 16, 2018)

FЯANCO dijo:


> Me da gusto saber que el proyecto esta terminado. Dices que no te ha dado problemas en mas de 6 meses y le pregunta es que tal se escucha? Se que la respuesta será subjetiva pero sería interesante saber que te ha parecido el resultado después de tanto tiempo, esfuerzo y aprendizaje. Si se pudiera un video en youtube estaria excelente.
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias ! Opino lo mismo, da gusto ver proyectos terminados y con gran interés y esfuerzo dedicados.
Ya han pasado exactamente 10 meses desde que lo terminé, y ni un sólo problema hasta hora. Los suelo usar para ver películas en el portátil, en la tv, y escuchar música de vez en cuando. Estoy muy contento con todo lo que aprendí, y el resultado final después de como dices, después de tanta dedicación (muchas horas revisando los pcbs, cálculos, simulación electrónica y acústica buscando el mejor compromiso entre todo con los drivers que disponía, revisando variables y más variables que afectaban a absolutamente todo.. un lío que me encantó, sinceramente.

Sobre cómo suena? Todos sabemos que no es la excelencia y hay proyectos terminados por parte de Juanfilas, Dr, Z, y de AntonioAA creo que también mucho mejores que éste. Porque aquí las distorsiones no son excelentes, la respuesta no es exquisitamente plana, y cae pasando lo 13Khz si no recuerdo mal. Pero sin duda, estoy encantado con su sonido en la respuesta útil (56Hz-13KHz). Creo que ya lo comenté en otro mensaje: Mucho detalle en todo el rango, voces muy realistas (te pones de espaldas y parece que tienes al cantante detrás), como resumen. No hay distorsión audible por parte de la amplificación a máximo volumen (obvio, tienen limitada la señal de entrada). Ni el woofer hace cosas raras ni se pasa de excursión en ningún momento, queda muy lejos del límite (amén el subsónico de 4º orden LR a 45Hz).

Una grabación hubiera estado bien, el problema es que si se quiere reproducir con fidelidad el sonido de estos altavoces (para poder opinar objetivamente por parte de los demás) por medio de una grabación, se necesitan dos micrófonos decentes en mi caso (que no tengo), y unos bafles Hi-Fi por parte de quienes los quieren reproducir, que es el caso de muy pocos. Así que no venía mucho al caso..

Aun habiendo terminado todo esto hace casi un año, veo dos mejoras posibles. Porque uno siempre quiere mejorar las cosas. 
Lo primero es: Sutituir el mezclador de canales pasivo por un mezclador de canales activo --> A estudiar y diseñar (no me gusta copiar).
Y lo segundo: Añadir un filtro pasabajos resonante (Q muy alto) en los alrededores de los 15-20Khz para extender un poquito la respuesta de los satélites --> A valorar, determinar y diseñar.

Pero todo esto será para largo, cuando me monte primero una insoladora para pcbs. Estoy fuera de mi comunidad autónoma trabajando, y los descansos los paso con la familia y amigos normalmente. El tiempo que tengo es mas bien poco. Pero todo se verá


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 17, 2018)

jorger dijo:


> Una grabación hubiera estado bien, el problema es que si se quiere reproducir con fidelidad el sonido de estos altavoces (para poder opinar objetivamente por parte de los demás) por medio de una grabación, se necesitan dos micrófonos decentes en mi caso (que no tengo), y unos bafles Hi-Fi por parte de quienes los quieren reproducir, que es el caso de muy pocos. Así que no venía mucho al caso..



Está genial
¿El micrófono de medición no se puede utilizar para grabar con buena fidelidad o debe ser omnidireccional?
Saludos


----------



## jorger (Abr 18, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Está genial
> ¿El micrófono de medición no se puede utilizar para grabar con buena fidelidad o debe ser omnidireccional?
> Saludos


A decir verdad, ni me lo había planteado siquiera, y no estoy en lo seguro. Porque aparte de tener que ser unos con la respuesta MUY plana (tipo ultraconocido aquí Berhinger ECM8000 en ese sentido, por ejemplo) imagino que si quiero grabar bien la imagen estéreo debería utilizar micrófonos cardioides. Y supongo, porque no tengo ni idea aunque sé que es una tontería. Que opinen los demás..


----------



## aadf (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola,

Yo tengo el mic UMIK-1 de minidsp y grabando sonido, no me convence....

saludos.
andres.


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2018)

Hoy les traigo un dilema. Da para leer un rato. No, no se ha incendiado la casa. Todo okk !.
Trasteando con simulaciones me acordé de éstos:
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas







Que son de JBL (me enteré después) y estaban destinados a un bafle bluetooth (proyecto que tengo en pausa por falta de tiempo).
Tenía otros dos más, me puse a medir parámetros de todos otra vez, y me dieron muy similares.
La cuestión es que los cargué en el WiniSD y pensé en la remota posibilidad de usarlos como sustitutos de los full range de LG que originalmente utilicé como satélites en el 2.1, si realmente suponían algún tipo de mejora en el cruce y en fase de reproducción (ésto último muy poco probable sin electrónica adicional).

Para refrescar la memoria, ésto es lo que tengo actualmente, bajo simulación:

Filtros en el cruce:
Woofer: LR 24dB/oct a 231,5Hz (Ajustable a menor Fc).
Satélites: Sub-bessel 24dB/oct a 231,5Hz
Cruce en 234Hz aprox, con un desfase de 35º entre ambos en el punto de cruce.

Ahora es cuando me pongo a simular los full range antes mencionados en el mismo recinto de los LG (volumen 0,3L), y me da:
Fsc: 166,5HZ
Qtc: 0,501

Qué es lo que ocurre en la simulación si modifico el LPF del woofer y lo dejo en un LR de 166,5Hz, al mismo tiempo que le meto a los JBL un 24dB/oct a 166,5Hz y Q cercano o igual a 1? (No es lo más correcto, lo sé, luego explico por qué lo hice así)?
Cuando ví la función de transferencia de fase me quedé muy WTF:

Y lo segundo que el cruce no se ve muy mal en cuanto a curvitas y pendientes (queda en -6dB). Y en frecuencia es una diferencia a tomar seriamente en cuenta.


Más de uno va a pensar: oye y qué pasa con la Transformación de Linkwitz?
Fue una de las ideas que tuve, pasar de un Qtc de 0,501 a 0,707 conservando Fsc para luego meter un HPF de 12db/oct Butterworth y así dejar la pendiente acústica de 24dB/oct LR. El problema es que el desfase que había era tremendo. Así que definitivamente aquí no hay sitio para una TL .
Para hacer la modificación de Q y Fsc de ambos filtros sólo tengo que cambiar valores de algunas resistencias, y menos mal que los monté de manera muy accesible para poder volver a quitarlos con tan sólo sacar el woofer:


Ustedes opinan de todo esto. Creo que vale la pena intentarlo. Principalmente porque el woofer trabajaría en menor rango de contenido estéreo, y eso es muy bueno. Si la coincidencia de fase también se cumple como se ve en las gráficas, sería la guinda del pastel.
Si algo sale mal, siempre puedo retroceder y dejar todo como estaba. Porque estamos hablando de simulaciones en un programa y no puedo afirmar totalmente que el experimento va a funcionar como sale ahí. Pero así es cómo anduve diseñando éste proyecto desde el principio, con ese soft, y no ha ido nada mal !.

PD: Sobre el sonido de esos full range de JBL ya di una opinión en otro post, con mediciones incluidas y "me gustan más" que los LG. Pero no podré mostrar ni decir nada nada objetivo hasta que los monte en la caja a la cual están destinados.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2018)

jorger dijo:


> Ahora es cuando me pongo a simular los full range antes mencionados en el mismo recinto de los LG (volumen 0,3L), y me da:
> Fsc: 166,5HZ
> Qtc: 0,501
> Qué es lo que ocurre en la simulación si modifico el LPF del woofer y lo dejo en un LR de 166,5Hz, al mismo tiempo que le meto a los JBL un 24dB/oct a 166,5Hz y Q cercano o igual a 1? (No es lo más correcto, lo sé, luego explico por qué lo hice así)?


Y...vas a lograr un FPA *LR Acústico de cuarto orden* en 166.5 Hz, que se debería combinar perfectamente con el FPB *LR eléctrico de cuarto orden* del woofer...tal como te sucede. En las inmediaciones de la frecuencia de cruce de ambos parlantes la coincidencia de fase debería ser muy buena, pero no sucede lo mismo cuando te empezás a alejar por que toma predominancia el FPA de alto Q del tweeter.
Como no estás usando compensación espacial no vas a tener problema con los desfases fuera de la zona del cruce, y como ganás 70Hz en alcance de baja frecuencia, parece una solución muy buena y una mejora importante....pero habría que ver que dice el micrófono.


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y...vas a lograr un FPA *LR Acústico de cuarto orden* en 166.5 Hz, que se debería combinar perfectamente con el FPB *LR eléctrico de cuarto orden* del woofer...tal como te sucede. En las inmediaciones de la frecuencia de cruce de ambos parlantes la coincidencia de fase debería ser muy buena, pero no sucede lo mismo cuando te empezás a alejar por que toma predominancia el FPA de alto Q del tweeter.
> Como no estás usando compensación espacial no vas a tener problema con los desfases fuera de la zona del cruce, y como ganás 70Hz en alcance de baja frecuencia, parece una solución muy buena y una mejora importante....pero habría que ver que dice el micrófono.



Mmm., Si te fijas estoy usando un filtro eléctrico de cuarto orden para cada satélite, entonces, el HPF acústico de los satélites sería de sexto orden, no?. Quiero decir, por la combinación de la propia pendiente de la caja (12dB/oct) con el filtro eléctrico de cuarto orden ajustado a la misma Fsc de la caja. 
Veremos en qué queda todo cuando monte los nuevos drivers y mida las Fsc y Qtc de los baflecitos, respuesta con el micro, y me ponga a calcular todo como es debido. Es muy tentador viendo lo que aparece en la simulación. Gracias por el dato Dr.Z.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2018)

Ahhh...habia entendido que el filtro pasa-altos electrico era de segundo orden.
No sirve poner sexto orden por que las pendientes quedan asimetricas aunque se corten en -6 dB. En ese caso vas a tener que usar el LSPcad o el Vituixcad para ver de optmizar el cruce y analizar si aparece algo coherente o no.
No le pondria muchas fichas al winisd para el analisis que estas haciendo...no tenes ni las respuestas ni las fases reales, y tu problema no es en 166 Hz sino bastante mas arriba.


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhh...habia entendido que el filtro pasa-altos electrico era de segundo orden.
> No sirve poner sexto orden por que las pendientes quedan asimetricas aunque se corten en -6 dB. En ese caso vas a tener que usar el LSPcad o el Vituixcad para ver de optmizar el cruce y analizar si aparece algo coherente o no.
> No le pondria muchas fichas al winisd para el analisis que estas haciendo...no tenes ni las respuestas ni las fases reales, y tu problema no es en 166 Hz sino bastante mas arriba.


Entonces.. tengo un serio problema desde que terminé todo el año pasado, porque lo hice del mismo modo metiendo un 4º orden eléctrico a los satélites y así quedó tal como expliqué por aquí en los respectivos mensajes (nadie me avisó ). El caso es que a la hora de la verdad ``no parecía`` conflictivo en ningún momento (en su dia hice mediciones en campo lejano pero como no salía nada coherente en todo el rango, ni las subí).
Lo hice así porque me pasaba lo mismo con el tema de fase de reproducción y no sé en qué otro post fué, leí que no se debe mezclar jamás de los jamases un filtro de orden par con uno impar, pero siendo filtros de orden par no había mucho problema (o entendí mal).
De todas formas ya sabía que no era la mejor solución eso de mezclar un 24dB/oct con un 36dB/oct, porque quedaría como resultado una cosa rara en el cruce (algo parecido una ``S`` tumbada) , aunque no sé que tan catastrófica llegara a ser.

Lo del winisd es sólo por la idea de lo que se supone que debería salir aproximadamente. Luego vendrán las mediciones de fase, impedancia, Qtc, respuesta en frecuencia y distorsiones, obvio !
Veré de probar el Vituixcad despues de lo anterior dicho, porque aunque ya instalé LSPcad y me iba muy bien al principio, lal tiempo aparecieron problemas .
Gracias Dr.Z


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2018)

jorger dijo:


> Entonces.. tengo un serio problema desde que terminé todo el año pasado, porque lo hice del mismo modo metiendo un 4º orden eléctrico a los satélites y así quedó tal como expliqué por aquí en los respectivos mensajes (nadie me avisó ). El caso es que a la hora de la verdad ``no parecía`` conflictivo en ningún momento (en su dia hice mediciones en campo lejano pero como no salía nada coherente en todo el rango, ni las subí).
> Lo hice así porque me pasaba lo mismo con el tema de fase de reproducción y no sé en qué otro post fué, leí que no se debe mezclar jamás de los jamases un filtro de orden par con uno impar, pero siendo filtros de orden par no había mucho problema (o entendí mal).
> De todas formas ya sabía que no era la mejor solución eso de mezclar un 24dB/oct con un 36dB/oct, porque quedaría como resultado una cosa rara en el cruce (algo parecido una ``S`` tumbada) , aunque no sé que tan catastrófica llegara a ser.


Con filtros de orden alto (como en tu caso) los problemas audibles suelen desaparecer muy pronto por que los filtros atenúan muy rápidamente, pero eso no significa que los problemas no existan.
No hay restricciones en mezclar filtros de diferentes órdenes o tipo a cada lado de la frecuencia de cruce, el problema está en ver que es lo que sucede *EN LA* frecuencia de cruce. A veces es necesario cortar ambos filtros en frecuencias un poco diferentes, otras veces es necesario usar filtros de tipos diferentes, otras veces es necesario mezclar ambas cosas.
Quizás lo mejor que podés hacer - antes de medir con el micrófono - sea armar el equivalente eléctrico de cada parlante usando los parámetros T/S y montar la cadena completa de amplificación para cada uno de ellos (filtro+ampli+parlante), donde el amplificador lo podés hacer con alguna fuente de tensión controlada por tensión o algo similar. Ajustás las ganancias, obtenés las respuestas en frecuencia y las sumás para ver que sucede en el cruce. El resultado no es "100% acústico" pero se parece mucho mas a la realidad...siempre que no se te ocurra medir distorsiones y esas cosas.
Podés usar el Simetrix o podes usar el LTSpice u otro simulador que tengas a mano, y ahí podremos ver a que se *parece *el resultado.


----------



## jorger (Ago 9, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con filtros de orden alto (como en tu caso) los problemas audibles suelen desaparecer muy pronto por que los filtros atenúan muy rápidamente, pero eso no significa que los problemas no existan.
> No hay restricciones en mezclar filtros de diferentes órdenes o tipo a cada lado de la frecuencia de cruce, el problema está en ver que es lo que sucede *EN LA* frecuencia de cruce. A veces es necesario cortar ambos filtros en frecuencias un poco diferentes, otras veces es necesario usar filtros de tipos diferentes, otras veces es necesario mezclar ambas cosas.


La importancia de lo que suceda en la zona de cruce lo tengo más que asumido 
Voy a tomar nota de todo lo que comentas, aunque medio-imaginaba lo que dices, realmente nunca supe muy bien qué límites de diseño pueden ser correctos dependiendo de la situación en casos problemáticos donde todo se complica un poco más de lo que uno espera (se nota mi falta de conocimientos).


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Quizás lo mejor que podés hacer - antes de medir con el micrófono - sea armar el equivalente eléctrico de cada parlante usando los parámetros T/S y montar la cadena completa de amplificación para cada uno de ellos (filtro+ampli+parlante), donde el amplificador lo podés hacer con alguna fuente de tensión controlada por tensión o algo similar. Ajustás las ganancias, obtenés las respuestas en frecuencia y las sumás para ver que sucede en el cruce. El resultado no es "100% acústico" pero se parece mucho mas a la realidad...siempre que no se te ocurra medir distorsiones y esas cosas.
> Podés usar el Simetrix o podes usar el LTSpice u otro simulador que tengas a mano, y ahí podremos ver a que se *parece *el resultado.


Ya me puse a investigar cómo sacar el modelo eléctrico partiendo de los T/S, un esquema "base" (sé que hay varios distintos), sumando los elementos extra que representan la caja sellada y Bass Reflex... con los cálculos y todo, es bien sencillo. Usaré el LTSpice que es donde le agarré un poco la mano simulando los filtros cuando los andaba diseñando.
Haré lo mismo con los satélites actuales para poder comparar, y vemos cuáles podrían ser más viables. Se agradece mucho la ayuda que me estás dando con estos temas, a veces uno necesita un empujón 

PD: Tardaré un poco en volver a postear para mostrar el resultado. Varias semanas es probable. No es mucho el tiempo libre del que dispongo .
Un saludo.


----------



## elucches (Ago 9, 2018)

Acá hay ejemplos de simulación que usan -esto es lo interesante- las ecuaciones del mismo autor -como lo explica empezando por acá- para hallar los parámetros de diseño para cualquier valor de Ql.
Lo segundo es interesante y lo primero te puede ya servir porque podés bajar el archivo para LTspice ya hecho.


----------



## jorger (Ago 12, 2018)

elucches dijo:


> Acá hay ejemplos de simulación que usan -esto es lo interesante- las ecuaciones del mismo autor -como lo explica empezando por acá- para hallar los parámetros de diseño para cualquier valor de Ql.
> Lo segundo es interesante y lo primero te puede ya servir porque podés bajar el archivo para LTspice ya hecho.


Está muy interesante, veré de estudiar ese ejemplo más a fondo cuando pueda. Gracias !!
Yo encontré el otro dia un pdf muy bueno nada mas leer el mensaje de Dr.Z y ponerme a buscar, lo malo es que ignoran el efecto de la resistencia del aire interactuando con el cono.. 
Lo dejo adjunto para que le echen un ojo.
Un saludo !


----------



## jorger (Abr 15, 2020)

Bueno, ha pasado muucho tiempo desde la última vez y por ciertas cuestiones no volví a tocar nada de éste proyecto.
Pero de seguir, sigue vivo ! 😀
He decidido comenzar las mejoras no desde la parte electroacústica (que ya tocará sí o sí) sino de otros aspectos de la electrónica
que pueden ser muy mejorables. Por partes:
En su día la amplificación que metí con los ya obsoletos TDA2050 si bien funciona y no he tenido problemas con ellos en éstos casi 3 años.. creo
que va siendo hora de sustituirla por algo mejor. Y el mejor candidato es el LM3886TF.
Comparando hojas de datos uno ve que la THD+N es en torno a 10 veces inferior y tiene otras tantas características que lo hacen muy bueno, no se puede decir mucho más debido a que la poca información del TDA2050 imposibilita una comparación objetiva, pero ese mismo detalle y sumado a la "clase" de aplificador la cual está destinada cada uno.. dice mucho.
Pueden pensar que usar el LM3886 para no más de 8-10W por canal es como matar moscas a cañonazos, pero realmente no veo mejor alternativa. El LM1875 se queda corto en relación potencia vs THD para la tensión de alimentación que yo estoy utilizando (+/-15V), y además disipa más potencia en calor. Eso es algo que no me puedo permitir porque ya el disipador que tengo va medio justito.

Éste es el diseño que terminé hace unos días, esquema por canal con todos los componentes opcionales y PCB en la versión estéreo (la versión mono es simplemente la mitad de ese PCB) :
 
El tema es que me faltaba por calcular la red de compensación de realimentación (CF1 y RF2) y en el Datasheet no terminaba de averiguar el término "s" de la fórmula que proporcionan para la Fo (Tenía pensado situarla en no más de 200KHz) :


Así que indagué sobre el asunto y me encuentro con ésto:

```
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/217790-lm3886-effect-compensation-network-cc-rf2-cf.html
```
Hablan de ciertas inestabilidades al usar tanto Cc que provoca sobreimpulso, como CF y RF2 que lo hacen sensible a oscilaciones (¿?)
No sé bajo qué condiciones de diseño se dan esos problemas. Pero no contento con eso seguí buscando y me topé con la web de ESP, él tampoco utiliza esos tres componentes opcionales en su proyecto.
Suficiente como para animarme a modificar el PCB, que quedó así:

NO está probado. Por ello no mostré los valores de componentes. Cuando lo planetas se alineen y lo ponga a prueba, creo un
nuevo tema con toda la info.
La red de realimentación la tengo calculada para una ganancia de 22.4dB (13.2 veces). Para ser exactos, sensibilidad de 960mV-P con Vout= 8.95Vrms (10Wrms sobre 8Ohm). Aunque el conjunto RIN+RB hacen que la sensibilidad termine finalmente (vista desde el pin de entrada) en 1004mV-P Ésto es para el woofer. Aguanta esa potencia sin sobrepasar Xmax según gráfica PERO no es la que le voy a exigir. Es sólo un margen de potencia disponible que quiero tener "por si acaso". Pruebas y no mucho más. Lo mismo para los satélites.

Para el caso de los satélites tratándose de 4Ohm por canal: Dejé exactamente la misma ganancia y no arriesgarme a acercarme a los 20dB (10) que declara el datasheet como valor mínimo sin riesgo de auto-oscilación. Simplemente limitaré el nivel de entrada a la mitad en ambos canales con un divisor resistivo, para obtener 10Wrms en 4Ohm. Recuerden que el SPL quedó muy parejo para la misma potencia en los tres canales.

Después de ésto viene el cambio de pcb que hice por mezclador de canales pasivo. Idem que con la amplificación. Funciona pero no es la mejor de las ideas. Así que de momento voy con ésto:

La salida marcada como OUT-SUB va a parar al BPF del woofer. Y la salida marcada como OUT-SAT va a parar al HPF de los satélites. El embrollo que ven en esa zona es un divisor resistivo para bajar a la mitad el nivel de señal que llegará al amplificador, como dije antes.
OUT SAT va sin desacople en DC ya que la primera etapa del HPF ya realiza esa función.
Los conectores POT2/POT3 son para el potenciómetro doble que ajusta el nivel de señal de ambos canales a la vez. Lo mismo para POT1 a la salida mezclada.
Si lo recuerdan, son potes de audio que incluí para darle flexibilidad al sistema. Ajustarlos y no tocarlos más hasta que vuelva ser necesario.
De momento el PCB queda así:

Y terminando con éste mensaje, tengo la intención de ordenar un poco la electrónica que va en un costado.
En su día la monté así:

Y la quiero dejar de ésta manera, sobre una base de metacrilato de 4mm de espesor, que irá atornillada a la madera mediante unos separadores.
La electrónica irá encima de la base y atornillada con sus respectivos separadores. Quiero hacerlo de ésta manera porque la tercera vez que toque modificar o revisar algo, va a ser mucho más sencillo sacando todo el conjunto de una vez. Porque la que voy a tener que liar ésta vez para desmontarlo todo de su lugar va a ser importante 🤦‍♂️

Continuará..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> ...y además disipa más potencia en calor. Eso es algo que no me puedo permitir porque ya el disipador que tengo va medio justito.


Eso es muy cierto...
El par de LM1875 que tengo "moviendo" los tweeters desde 1500 Hz en adelante calientan bastante para la demanda de potencia que tienen. Nada que los vaya a apagar por sobretemperatura ni mucho menos, pero es llamativo.


----------



## jorger (Abr 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es muy cierto...
> El par de LM1875 que tengo "moviendo" los tweeters desde 1500 Hz en adelante calientan bastante para la demanda de potencia que tienen. Nada que los vaya a apagar por sobretemperatura ni mucho menos, pero es llamativo.


Fíjate que nunca he usado los LM1875, aunque ya leí alguna vez sobre tostadoras con ellos.
De manera teórica la curva potencia de salida VS potencia disipada muestra, para una misma tensión de alimentación (+/-20V por ej.) en torno a 2W más de disipación que el TDA2050/LM3886. No es una diferencia muy grande aún siendo que en tres canales ya se convierten en 6W más en calor comparativamente. Pero de lo teórico a lo práctico en situaciones "anti-laboratorio" siempre habrá alguna diferencia y llama la atención lo que comentas. Gracias por compartir tu experiencia


----------



## jorger (Abr 20, 2020)

Siguiendo con algunas mejoras.. quién diría quea día de hoy ésto iba a seguir dando sí después de la fecha de finalización del proyecto. Bonita la sensación...
Bueno, sentimentalismos a un lado,
Me he tomado la libertad de tocar el layout de los filtros activos, pistas más simplificadas y en general todo más ordenado, además los pcbs quedaron en un tamaño algo más reducido. Los esquemas evidentemente son los mismos.
Los cambios han sido ``según la marcha``. Teniendo en cuenta lo tremendamente difícil que es pifiarla en el Eagle mientras vas ruteando y que además, todo se ha revisado de arriba abajo y desde el desglose de errores del programa, deben andar sin problema alguno.

El margen de mejora que quede, creería que es mínimo. Por ello a día de hoy voy a considerar ésta revisión como primera y última.
Quedo adjuntos los archivos de cada filtro. En cada uno encontrarán el esquema, el PCB visto desde arriba con las correspondientes medidas y designación de componentes, por último el layout listo para imprimir.

*IMPORTANTE*
-Los PCBs son de una sóla cara, las trazas oscuras en el lado de los componentes corresponden a puentes de alambre.
-En el filtro pasa-banda, los conectores P1-1 y P1-2 van a parar a un potenciómetro doble para el ajuste de Fo superior. Quien no los necesite, puentean y listo.

*NOTA PERSONAL*
Como la última vez, tengan en cuenta que éste diseño lo proporciono sin el valor de los componentes, que dependerá de los parámetros  Q y Fo que se necesiten. Quien no sepa obtenerlos, va a tener que tomarse el trabajo de estudiar qué topología de filtro se trata, comprender su funcionamiento así como sus cálculos de la misma manera que tuve que hacerlo yo en su día (nostalgia modo = on). Es la manera más efectiva de aprender y saber lo que se está haciendo si de verdad hay ganas. Recomiendo hacer una hoja de cálculo, eso sí.

*LICENCIA*
Sólo hay un par de cosas que *NO* van a poder hacer bajo ningún cocepto:
1- Borrar donde pone* JORGER*
2- Decir que lo han desarrollado, inventado o diseñado.
Y ésta es la primera vez que escribo algo así, pero llega un momento en el que proteger la autoría es necesario cuando se trata de algo verdaderamente útil y a la vez "no realizado de cualquier manera" o dicho de otro modo, con esfuerzo y dedicación importantes, sobre todo ante ese tipo de personas que no tienen escrúpulos en aparecer y llevarse el diseño silenciosamente con intención de obtener un mérito que nisiquera es suyo, que como bien dicho por Dr.Z en uno de sus posts, eso es un ROBO. No quiero ver sorpresas por ahí.

*DISCLAIMER*
Básicamente, no me hago responsable de los daños que puedan ocasionar un mal montaje o manipulación. Como siempre, el que le prenda fuego con ésto o cause un daño mayor, será de su propia responsabilidad.

#ACTUALIZADO#
-Añadida en ambos archivos la designación de conectores que se mostraban en el esquema, pero no en el PCB, y viceversa.
-Sustituidos los conectores de entrada/salida de audio en el HPF por unos de mayor -clearance-
-Mejor presentación de los esquemas y modificada la numeración de algunos componentes pasivos del BPF para que sigan un orden lógico.
El mensaje anterior será autodestruido.
Enjoy !


----------

